# LJ's 2014 Mallet Swap



## terryR

Welcome to the LJ's 2014 Mallet Swap!

*Last Update: April 25*

*Registration is now closed.*

Email me at *[email protected]* (caps not needed) to ask questions that you don't want the group to see…










*Joining the Swap:* Deadline for entry is closed.

Keep this project under $75, please. All Mallets shall be made of wood, brass, bronze, hard rubber, leather, or a combination of the above. 
(no polished Basalt) 










*Photo/Item Submission Deadline * June10th.
As soon as you complete your mallet, send me a picture via email along with your LJ user name. If you complete your project early please submit it. I will get back to you on whom will receive your gift…Please only send one photo to me via email, just want to make sure you have built a mallet, so no one gets left out.

*Shipping Deadline* June17th.

If you are outside the US, please note that in your Email to me, and tell me where you're located.

This swap will be a little different…

*Do not open* your gift until July1.

*Do not post photos* of your project or gift until July1.

Think of it as a Christmas in July Swap. LOL.

More info will be added here as needed. Please join our swap, even if you've never made a mallet! The learning and meeting other LJ's is part of the fun.

*Current list of participants:* 
terryR, toaddy100, Slyy, Mosquito, Hammerthumb, TerryD, RRBOU, johncobb13, ShaneA, RickM, BigRedKnothead, GMatheson, Tim Dahn, Pezking7p, 7Footer, Fatandy2003, Garett, PAJA, Ripthorn, Wolfdaddy, Airframer, John2005, Sanding2day, DaddyZ, 489tad, Woodmaster1, jeff82780, Waho6o9, bieser, Palaswood, Emart, SASmith, Eddie, DonW, Gshepherd, jmartel.

If you have tried to join, and DON'T see your name in the list above, please contact me at *[email protected]* (caps not needed)


----------



## Slyy

Sweet Terry! Thanks for running the swap! I'm excited to participate in my first swap. It'll be a good excuse to get out and finally do something in the shop and to get myself closer to working order out there!
Email incoming!


----------



## TerryDowning

On my favorites so I can track.

I'm in! Thanks for hosting TR.


----------



## toaddy100

Hmmmm…..I've never made a mallet, but this seems like a good excuse to do that. I'm in!


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, that's exactly how I got into the other mallet swap 

Ship date's my birthday lol

I'm in!


----------



## fatandy2003

I'm in. Email forthcoming. I'm also 60% done 

Cheers,


----------



## wormil

Sweet looking mallet in the OP.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm in.

Wish you would include the polished basalt though.


----------



## donwilwol

Wait, I need to look up basalt!


----------



## Pezking7p

Want to make mallets…so bad…the timing is just bad. Wedding is at the end of May, and then I have honeymoon for a week…


----------



## donwilwol

Honeymoon is the perfect time. Nobody at work will bother you.


----------



## RRBOU

Email sent
Count me in, sounds like fun.


----------



## Mosquito

Want to make mallets…so bad…the timing is just bad. Wedding is at the end of May, and then I have honeymoon for a week…

I'm in the same boat, with wedding end of may. But there's some good time between now and then, and ship date isn't until the 17th of June


----------



## Slyy

Give in to the swap Dan…. You know you wanna!


----------



## Pezking7p

I've already read two sites about how to make mallets, the best wood to use, and located a block of wood on ebay…I don't think I'll be able to hold back much longer, lol.


----------



## terryR

OK, Hammerthumb, we'll let you make one from greenstone if ya really want…but you better get started now! No lapidary equipment allowed…only stone dust and leather. LOL. (But that's how our ancestors did it)

Happy b-day, Mos! Not now, but later…whomever gets Mos' name better make a good one! 

Presentation mallet in OP is carved from Ebony and Ivory, circa 1927.


----------



## DonBroussard

@terryR-Mos' fiance is getting his name and she likely already has her own mallet made (JK)!


----------



## ShaneA

I am in, thanks for the efforts Terry.


----------



## Mosquito

@terryR-Mos' fiance is getting his name and she likely already has her own mallet made (JK)!

Ha!


----------



## richardwootton

I'll hop on in on this one, email to come tomorrow Terry.


----------



## wormil

In; email sent.


----------



## GMatheson

I skipped the last swap and it left a big hole in my tool making soul so you can count me in on this one. Email coming your way Terry.


----------



## jmartel

Alright, putting myself down for this.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I gotta get in on this one. I'm tired of missing out on all the good swaps. Email to follow soon.


----------



## Timbo

email sent, i'm in too.


----------



## Mosquito

I skipped the last swap and it left a big hole in my tool making soul so you can count me in on this one.
I agree with this ^ lol


----------



## Slyy

Seems we've already got a god looking turn out so far!! I'm getting more excited!!


----------



## Boatman53

I'm keeping track on this thread. I think I'll be able to come up with something.
Jim


----------



## wormil

Seems to be mallet season, quite a few showing up as projects lately.


----------



## terryR

Definitely mallet season…or wabbet season…hard to keep track of all the rules! LOL

We've got over a dozen participants already! But, you guys please be patient with me when it comes to answering the above email addy. Believe it or not, I usually go to bed at 8PM every night, so you late night folks will have to wait a day for a reply. 

Plus, we've added NINE baby goats in the past week, and 55 baby chicks yesterday, so my spare time has disappeared! Not to mention, it's already grass mowing season here in Alabamy. And I hate mowing grass. Cultivating hay is one thing, mowing grass in the yard is just a waste of fuel…well…unless you need to see the snakes before ya step on 'em! LOL.

Greg, I couldn't agree more about missing on a swap. I skipped out on ONE, but not again. Just too much potential for learning and bonding with others that live like we do.


----------



## Pezking7p

OK, I caved and sent an email.

Now I have to come up with a mallet idea….


----------



## terryR

Dan, nothing to fear! Especially considering the fine saw vise you are completing!

Google search on wooden mallet images…lots of methods can be used in construction. Lathe, laminations, carved from one-piece. I had hoped to include more photos in the OP, but didn't have time to ask permission for all the LJ photos I kept seeing on Google.


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah, I am in. Will shoot an email off, thanks Terry!


----------



## jordanp

That's far enough ahead that i might be able to participate in the festivities!


----------



## Airframer

I received some possible good news today for a change and it seems I might actually be able to participate in this swap after all!

I'll know more by weeks end hopefully and then I can make it official.


----------



## Pezking7p

I think I've settled on a rough design for my mallet…


----------



## marcuscraft

My favorite part of that picture is the differences in the houses in the background. A few giant mansions and that what looks like a couple of very modest houses. Those small house people have to love the property value shooting up!


----------



## Ripthorn

I think I just may have to join. I had to miss the last one due to a cross country move. Are there any restrictions regarding type of mallet (carver's, deadblow, etc.)?


----------



## terryR

Brian, I would say, no restriction on type of mallet. Rounded head, square head, loaded with hidden mass, removable heads, carved with pocket knife, CNC, even a Maul as big as Dan's! LOL.

I would even accept a wall hanger carved from ebony and ivory with a brass plaque. just sayin'


----------



## Slyy

Dan, if you go with that, make sure to add some lead shot or maybe a brass rod down the center. I'd hate for it to come in under weight!


----------



## john2005

I'm in


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Email sent, finally.


----------



## Airframer

Alright.. I'm officially in!


----------



## Sanding2day

Email sent, just received the briar for the pipe swap but am out of town for the week on work… Will get on it ASAP along with finishing the current projects… Such pressure to look forward to!!


----------



## terryR

Wow, we have 24 mallet swappers signed up already! I'll post the entire list in the OP, so everyone can see their name on the list and feel comforted. Still 3 weeks to sign up…

Never to soon to get started, though! Just remember, no photos of your gift, please. Teaser shots are always welcomed!


----------



## DaddyZ

Email Sent to Jordan

I'm In !!!


----------



## wormil

You might want to email Terry instead, unless you want to join the pipe swap. <g>


----------



## terryR

No worries, DaddyZ, I got ya on the mallet list.

Of course, a mallet with a pipe in the handle would be OK by me! LOL.


----------



## 489tad

Im in.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have been wanting to make a mallet , so I'm in. I hope it gets warm enough to work in the shop soon. I am retiring at the end of May after 39 years of teaching.


----------



## ClintSearl

YGBSM


----------



## JoeLyddon

How does this Swapping work?

Edit:

Sorry…

I emailed with my questions…


----------



## Airframer

Get in on it Joe! These are a ton of fun and you get some neat stuff out of it too!


----------



## terryR

Hey Joe and Woodmaster, please send me an email to

*[email protected]*

...that way I can copy and paste your info easier. Also see the top of this page for deadlines and rules. No polished stone allowed.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

How about petrified wood?


----------



## terryR

^simply gorgeous! can ya cut me off a slice 5/16" thick? 
I was just shopping for novaculite…


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I wish…that's just a pic I pulled off of Google.


----------



## Tugboater78

i want to join in this, i will have to see if i can get time to get er dun.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm down for a mallet swap, Email sent.

Yeah buddy


----------



## wormil

Awfully quiet for a swap thread.


----------



## DaddyZ

da dump…........da dump…........da dump…...da dump…...da dump…da dump…da dump

suspenseful music inserted here


----------



## Slyy

Heading off to Woodcraft tomorrow to start picking up some supplies for ye old mallet making!! Anyone around OK (looking at u daddyz) know any other places for exotics at a fair price?


----------



## 7Footer

I promised myself I'd start early on this one and I have…. wanna see?










;-)


----------



## Airframer

I've started and finished mine… in my head. Still working out wood choices and such. Hope to get started soon..ish.


----------



## 7Footer

AF - ha! Yeah I still have a long way to go, but I did already make a practice run with what I wanted to do and I think it is pretty cool. Leave it to me to start working on something early when the rules are that we have to wait until July 1 to open them! lol


----------



## terryR

I've started a couple, a square one and a round one, but have been too addicted to the lathe lately to accomplish much…pipes this month…










cherry, and an acrylic pen blank.


----------



## Ripthorn

I figured out which woods are getting used, and let me say that I will be using one that I would be shocked if anyone else did. I would also be shocked if anyone else even knew what it was just looking at it. Hopefully the stuff won't ruin my planer blades…


----------



## john2005

I've decided I am going to make one you can hit stuff with.


----------



## waho6o9

Good idea John


----------



## DaddyZ

Slyy ^

Woodcraft is the only one I know of, I usually go to Tulsa one though, I know I-240 to Penn south on Penn to McDonalds East Across the street from McDonalds behind the Shopping Center Piles of Pallets & Crates, Thought I seen a bedframe made out of Mahogany ?? last week


----------



## Woodmaster1

Finished my mallet today. Looks good, I think I will have to make myself one like it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Made a practice mallet today. Learned a ton. I need to find a better way to make handles. I might need a spokes have.


----------



## Bieser

I'm in. Looks like fun


----------



## CFrye

Sitting this swap out. :-( I'm with you all in spirit. 









Looking forward to the reveal! Know it will be awe inspiring!


----------



## waho6o9

& it's a fine spirit thanks Candy!


----------



## Slyy

Thanks for the tip DaddyZ! Easily drivable after work! I'll check it out!


----------



## wormil

Very unique mallet Candy.


----------



## palaswood

Looking forward to putting what I've learned to use on this here mallet swap. Im in.

Now lets talk about weight. What would be a good weight for chopping mortises? And for fine chisel work, carving?

Here is my current mallet, and I'm due for a … let's say more reasonably sized mallet


----------



## wormil

Mallet is done, who is lining up to be my swap partner ??










Kidding, just old SYP mallets I made about 10 years ago.


----------



## CFrye

Rick, did you turn the middle handle on the lathe or how did you shape it?


----------



## wormil

Nah, it's just a 1×2 stuck in a 2×4. Made all the handles on the router table. The small mallets I made for my daughters to 'help' daddy in the shop. The other is just a big stupid mallet I made to knock things together but it has served well. The softer pine is less likely to dent things.

I have two other mallets now. The ipe and maple turned mallet I posted awhile back. And another ipe/maple mallet that I made to beat things. I never took pictures of it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Rick - how does the Ipe stand up to mallet use. Although it is strong and dense, it is also brittle and prone to chipping.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I can't speak for Rick, but at the shop I work in, we have a chunk of ipe we use to change planer knives. We alternate hitting it with a small brass rod and hitting the same rod with it. It does dent and chip a bit, but we've been using the same piece for a few years now and it still has some life left in it.


----------



## wormil

I think the brittleness is relative, it's a pretty tough wood. Many years ago I built floors for semi trailers from ipe.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Mallet is all done! Now to take some photos and get them off to Terry! I'm excited to see the gallery of creations in July. 
Happy Easter


----------



## terryR

Very cool, PAJA. I need to get motivated on mine…

The onlu Ipe I've ever played with was laminated between hickory and bamboo for a sweet 6' long bow. Pulled over 65 pounds at 28"...way too much for my old shoulders! Glad some huge dude bought it. 

I sure don't see much of it for sale…


----------



## donwilwol

I almost didn't get in this one. I wasn't sure I'd have time. I had an expected down day yesterday, so I cranked mine out. Pictures sent.

Happy Easter All!!


----------



## terryR

Having satellite problems ya'll…sorry for the long waits in replys to your emails.

Don, I didn't receive your photo yet…different email for this swap.

PAJA, nice mallet, my friend!

Tomorrow is the deadline to join in. I've received a few requests to join that I haven't answered yet…will get it all cleaned up over coffee in the morning, and post the list of participants in the OP. (still trying to keep all this under control on the PC, and NOT involve multiple devices, ya know?)


----------



## terryR

Joseph, just realized no one answered your question about mallet weight…Very personal choice in my experience. Although I do weigh and label my mallets just for the heck of it.

IMO, 18-20 oz is plenty to swing at mortices, unless you have monster arms.
Nothing wrong with 14-18 oz for the above task…everyone is different…
I like 12 oz mallets for small carvings, or even lighter.
Then again, sometimes I use an 18oz for carving while just tapping the chisel lightly.

All depends on preference. And mood that day.  IF I had one from un-odtanium I'd probably use it all the time despite weight, just because it was so pretty!

Hope that helps a little? Oh, BTW, if you make a 20 pound mallet, you gotta pay for shipping. LOL

to the PC I go…expect return emails…AND there is STILL time to join the swap today!!!


----------



## phillsam

Okay, I'm in! 
Email sent.

 can't wait


----------



## waho6o9

Bump

Today's the last day to join!


----------



## terryR

Current list of participants:

terryR, toaddy100, Slyy, Mosquito, Hammerthumb, TerryD, RRBOU, johncobb13, ShaneA, RickM, BigRedKnothead, GMatheson, Tim Dahn, Pezking7p, 7Footer, Fatandy2003, Garett, PAJA, Ripthorn, Wolfdaddy, Airframer, John2005, Sanding2day, DaddyZ, 489tad, Woodmaster1, jeff82780, Waho6o9, bieser, Palaswood, Emart, SASmith, Eddie

Give me a shout if you don't see your name on the list…*[email protected]*


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, check the spam. I've sent from 2 different email addresses. And I will admit one went to the pipe swap, but the last two were right.


----------



## Slyy

So awesome to have a LOT of people in on this swap. My first one and first real excuse to get out and make something. A lot of good craftsmen/women in this mix, just hope I can crank something out remotely comperable! I'll certainly give it my best.


----------



## terryR

Don, no problems…you are on the list! 

About 6 weeks left for the rest of us to build a mallet…or 2.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks Terry! I forgot about that question. Your answer gives me enough to go on. I'll probably make 2 or 3 before im happy with one enough to send it off. Unless i get lucky. I've been getting lucky lately. Just sold my 1st woodworking item today. A tiny little pine bowl on Etsy. Got $19 for it. Got custom orders for a vape stand, and a BBQ table today. Oh this is just the beginning….


----------



## 489tad

Started a mock up tonight.


----------



## emart

The will be a good excuse to rummage through my scrap bin and another obligatory trip to Rockler/Woodcraft as well as the bins at urban hardwoods.


----------



## terryR

Nice smoother, Dan! We need more teaser shots to keep this forum exciting. 

Joseph, Congrats on your first Etsy sell!!! I've been seriously looking at a store there as well…have heard many good reviews from sellers, and I've bought several handmade items from them, too. Seems that sales always start off slowly, then increase…so get your inventory labeled and ready! 

Jake, I have no doubts that your mallet will be a keeper! Have watched you pour love and attention to detail into vintage tool restores…and I'm certain your mallet will receive the same! Plus, this Swap is mostly for bonding between us members, and sharing ideas, IMO. I mean, anyone can buy a $45 mallet online, but it WON'T have the personality and passion of a shop made tool from this group. Unless you buy from Derek Cohen. just sayin'


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Thanks Terry. I'm happy with it. Hope the LJ that ends up with it will like it too!
Teaser shot…


----------



## TerryDowning

Started mine yesterday.

Hopefully I'll get some traction on it this weekend. Now that all the wedding hoopla is done with.


----------



## Gshepherd

Luckly Terry squeezed me in, amazing how 20 bucks can still get things done. It's nice to get the blood flowing again…


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa! A Shep sighting. Impressive.


----------



## Mosquito

'Shep is in, and that makes me excited lol


----------



## terryR

^guys, for a mere $20, I can hook you up with Shep's Mallet! just sayin'

LOL


----------



## donwilwol

You know we'll know if 25 LJ post a mallet from Shep!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Got mine mostly done today. I usually make two for the swaps. I keep one and give the nicer one away.

I didn't do that on the plane swap. It was a little tough to send that one away;-)


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, you thinking what I'm thinking?










$0.63/Each/7in Lobster and Crap Mallet. It just Reeks Quality!!!!!!!


----------



## john2005

Oh I'm totally down for 20…...


----------



## terryR

^LOL!

Shep, you just need a woodburner…we can make a fortune!

Any offers for a DonW original?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I got one finished this weekend, but unless you were to get it Red, I don't think I would want to send it to anyone else. It's a morticing mallet (Thor's Hammer), and not for the faint of heart or weak shouldered woodworker. The second one is almost complete.

I know what you mean by sending the good one off to the recipent. I have a match to the plane I sent JayT, but it was the first one of the two, and not nearly as nice. Lost interest in tuning it after I sent JayT's out.

I'd take one of those G, but you don't find many lobsters here in Las Vegas. Could carry one into a restaurant, but I think they would frown upon that.


----------



## Bieser

Working on mine today. Looking forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with.


----------



## Slyy

Getting started today, we'll see how it goes!!


----------



## palaswood

I got one done - made my mistakes and now im stoked for the next one. Current one is a turned white oak sandwiched between walnut head with turned a sycamore handle, blind fox-wedged in place (plus glue). It will serve me well in the shop, but the head is crooked since I drilled it at home by hand (no drill press). I do have a drill press at work, so I'll be using that for the mallet swap mallet for sure.

Gosh it was fun though!


----------



## Slyy

Teaser?


----------



## 489tad

Making progress fellas. I'm making two too. I thought I might screw up one part but it came out nice. I'll see if I can repeat on the second. So I was at owl hardwood eyeballing 8/4 no price exotic. (If you have to ask you can't afford it ) some guy asks "that's nice wood what you making?" I put exotic back and tell him a mallet. "Make a mallet, why make a mallet. Cut a piece of old table or chair leg, that's what I do." I told him it was a gift and I wasn't asking him what he'd do. He kinda looked pissed and walked away. But if I totally screw this up and run out of time it's nice to know I have a solid plan B.


----------



## wormil

I told him it was a gift and I wasn't asking him what he'd do.

Ha! good response.

Haven't started mine yet, had family visiting from out of town but they left today so time to get to work.


----------



## terryR

Nice shavings, there, Jake!

^+2 on the good response, Dan. How rude of people to openly share their simple dreams. How many chisels you think that guy with the chair leg mallet owns?

For that matter, why even use a mallet? The router table doesn't have a jig for it? LOL!


----------



## 489tad

Rick and Terry, I'm usually not like that but he was kind of full of himself and it was just one of those days. I should have just ignored him and hugged the giant bubinga slab they have for the low low price of 2400.00 U.S.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Tad - you could save on shipping costs and just send instructions! ;-)


----------



## 489tad

^Nice! Plan C


----------



## jmartel

Terry,

I haven't been checking in on here, but I sent an email a while back. I didn't see my name on the updated list you gave 10 days ago.

Still ok to be in or should I just wait till the next one?

I sent my email on 3/24 at 7:19 pm.

I also re-forwarded the old email this morning just in case you didn't get it.


----------



## terryR

jmartel, Sorry, I haven't seen your emails, bud. You are officially added to the list now. Would you mind sending me a PM with your snail mail please?

Maybe the caps in the original post email has thrown some folks off from reaching me? I didn't know google might do that…will change OP.

Guys, please be sure you contact me at [email protected] or PM me if ya don't get a response.

sorry for the hiccups…


----------



## Mosquito

didn't end up in spam did he?


----------



## terryR

Damn, spam, spam, spam, and spam!

Sorry jmartel, got your info now.

I don't usually use the web based interface, and the spam doesn't show up on my PC…under control now!

Thanks, Mos!


----------



## TerryDowning

finished my prototype (not what I wanted to achieve at all.) I need to rethink a few things.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, putting"my sexy new tool for the swap" as a subject will get you into spam every time.


----------



## TerryDowning

After some rethinking and further use of the prototype, I'm going back to the drawing board on this.

While not an epic failure, my initial design just does not work either functionally or aesthetically, aesthetic improvements only further degrade the functionality of the tool. (too light already, and adjusting handle dimensions (too big) just makes it lighter still)

Oh well. It was a prototype anyways. I'll take some pics tonight and post those to the thread since I'm going a completely different direction now and thus will not divulge anything going to the swap.


----------



## TerryDowning

Teaser

Started on the new mallet


----------



## john2005

So, yesterday, I spent 3 hours (no joke) looking in every nook and cranny for an item I had bought to build a mallet with. I could not find it. It was not where I remembered putting it. It was not where I remember seeing it. It was not anywhere. 
Today, rushed out there for all of 30 seconds and almost tripped over it. I must be gettin old. Already feeling sorry for my recipient.


----------



## Slyy

Short of a router plane, good ideas for cleaning out a dado or the like to get a relatively smooth bottom?


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Slyy - I have a couple suggestions depending on how much there is to clean up. Many times I will just use my chisels like a scraper and drag them backwards trying my best to keep things even. If it's a wide enough dado, I use a pattern bit in a router. Sounds like a good time for a teaser shot of what you've got going on!

John- maybe you should have put it on that awesome bench of yours so you wouldn't loose it


----------



## jmartel

Router.


----------



## Buckethead

Kinda wish I had entered, but being in the finishing stages of my bench, and desperately needing proper storage for my hand tools, it's probably for the best.

Still, I'm following along. My mallet is the silliest little thing ever.

I know, I know…. That's what she said.


----------



## Slyy

Honestly, never thought 'lectric router. Would like to keep it as handtool friendly as possible, but already used my table saw twice!! Thx all


----------



## Sanding2day

Have completed the tobacco pipe with the exception of getting a bag of tobacco/pipe cleaners etc. and mailing which I will do tomorrow.

Have a nice Hickory handle made up and set aside a piece of Bubinga which I would like to incorporate as the head although I am concerned about the grain direction with current dimensions 5" by 3" the wrong way… Did request a "sample" of Ipe from a decking company *evil* not sure what they will send but may be using that… Hopefully really get started this weekend.


----------



## john2005

Jake, I know this is coming a little late, but have you tried bag balm.


----------



## john2005

And thanks PAJA, I'm trying not to scratch it…HA!


----------



## Slyy

John, never too late. I did realize that my phrasing left me open too attack a little too late! Everyone likes a smooth bottom!!!


----------



## TerryDowning

Jake

Pretty sure jmart meant router plane (I could be wrong) routah!!

You could try a poor man's router as well.

and my twist on that until funds are available for a traditional hand router


----------



## Mosquito

Well this sucks, finally got to spend a good chunk of time at the bench, and I have nothing to show for it. Or at least nothing I'm allowed to show :-(

One mallet has glue drying, then need to finish shaping the handle. May have to make a second, depending on how this one works out…


----------



## TerryDowning

I agree Mos.

Just about finished with the restart and I like it a lot! Wish I could share but it will have to wait for now.


----------



## terryR

Double post…










Don't forget teaser shots are allowed. LOL.


----------



## donwilwol

teaser shot for next years swap!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Is that a mallet for Red you have planned, Don?


----------



## donwilwol

that's the handle…...............


----------



## Hammerthumb

;-)


----------



## terryR

^WOW!
Freight is gonna kill ya, Don. Good news is…USPS won't touch it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Red will have it moved by rail car.


----------



## john2005

Nice^


----------



## summerfi

This guy needs a mallet too. Go big or go home.


----------



## donwilwol

is he in the swap Bob?


----------



## terryR

Oooh, if THAT dude was available for work on the farm for a few days…


----------



## TerryDowning

Teaser!!!

Hope I don't give away too much.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Put the smasher on the scale for the first time. Hope this is a good weight for someone!


----------



## Slyy

I'm progressing. A bit intimidating trying to make a mess of things for someone else for sure! Lots of ideas swirling around just trying to get it to a "finished" state!!!


----------



## john2005

^i hear ya there Jake.


----------



## palaswood

I just got back from a work trip to Beijing, China (wireless device test systems). I fixed the issues a day early, so on thursday I made use of google maps and google translate, and found a construction market about 10 subway stops away from the hotel.

All of what was for sale in the bazaar type market was pine/fire type framing lumber, but asked about an old, gnarly piece of wood laying on the ground with some very tight grain. I asked how much, and they all just laughed at me since it was pretty much trash to them. They let me take it for free 

I came away with a small beam, about 2 1/2" x 2 1/2" x 5 of some of the hardest and heaviest, red/purple wood i've ever seen. I'm hoping i can incorporate it into a unique mallet for someone.


----------



## terryR

Good story, Joseph, funny how one man's trash is another's treasure! 

You may wanna wear a dusk mask while working the treasure. LOL. Cannot wait to see, I like mystery woods…


----------



## waho6o9

Great story on the beam from China Joseph and good advice about
wearing a mask while working on it.

A teaser shot of a base split in two, oops, good thing extras were
available to help out.

Some leather to help smash some chisels with.


----------



## jmartel

What's everyone using for a finish on their mallets?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I did the first one with BLO and wax (except for the face). The second one will get Danish oil.


----------



## john2005

WHy not the face, Paul. Does that affect performance? Should I not do that when I get to that stage? Just curious.


----------



## terryR

Just a wax finish planned for my mallet…

John, I don't think oil will affect performance once dry…maybe Paul is gluing something to the face?

When I have an extra 10 minutes in the shop, while waiting on glue to dry, I usually walk around and clean shop, wiping all hand tools with Camellia oil, or WD-40. Haven't had any issues with slippery chisels or whatnot. Yet!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry John. I oil the face, but don't wax the face. Makes it to slick for an impact surface.


----------



## waho6o9

Shellac and wax for the finish.


----------



## john2005

Got it, that makes sense


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Three coats of


----------



## jmartel

Well I got a mallet finished that I started yesterday. Need to decide if I'm going to be sending this one in or keeping it and making another.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well send us a pic of it and we will take a vote on what you should do….LOL


----------



## 489tad

Just about done with mine. Time, then a idea popped in my head. I have to try it so there's still a chance I can screw this up.


----------



## terryR

Hey PAJA, what's that underneath your SparUrethane? Looks like a carved map????


----------



## Gshepherd

My guess is the can is sitting right on top of Missoula,MT


----------



## TerryDowning

BLO for the finish on mine. It's a shop tool designed for impact. A film finish would just get dented or chip.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Gsheperd for the win! Just a little nod to the home town.

Terry - It's a CNC cut top for my little rolly cart. Outline of Montana and the main rivers. 1/2" v-groove filled with epoxy. The epoxy bubbled and didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Buckethead

States are fun. I've been watching this thread, (I showed up too late to enter) in hopes of seeing some glorious mallet copy. With the blackout rule, it just seems like a dead thread. Maybe we could just mask some previews with lingerie or something? Nothing explicit, but some hints? Show some leg, as it were?


----------



## Timbo

Finished mine up this weekend, message and pic sent.

I used this product for the first time, hope holds up…









I turned the head about 1/8" or so smaller than a canning jar so I could soak it in the hardener, well that worked until it swelled up and I couldn't get it out. LOL


----------



## terryR

Tim, can't wait to get to the PC, and see your mallet…will try to remember a tupperware box when I try that stuff. 

Bucket, yeah, the blackout does make for a photo-shy forum at times, but hang in there for the reveal day! Here's the link for the 2012 Mallet Swap finished mallets…some nice ones! Just realized mine isn't there…

Also, LJ's still has a Mallet of Your Dreams Thread for more photos of shop-made tools.

I also agree that a little leg action could help out…










PAJA, that looks pretty sweet to me! Bubbles in the rivers? No problem, I still love it!  Nice cart, BTW.


----------



## TerryDowning

Finished second mallet!!
Figured out I might be able to fix the first misfire.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Mallet is finished. I had some some extra time and used the 3D printer in my classroom and made some packing material for the mallet.


----------



## TerryDowning

What kind of 3D printer?

I work at at a 3D printing bureau.


----------



## waho6o9

Bingo!

Mine's done, yeah buddy!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I use the dimension 1200es. The superintendent sons take my engineering classes so he got the best.


----------



## AlexWoods

i just saw this post


----------



## palaswood

Im with Buckethead, this isnt Christmas, so please tell me why we arent 'allowed' to show what we are working on? It makes for a pretty boring thread up until the reveal day, and then its good for a couple days, then its over.

I think we really need to rethink the reason why we feel its such a horrible thing to show our progress. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## terryR

Not showing the gift we are each working on has simply become standard among these tool swaps. But, I'm a fascist, and open to new idealogy. 

How do some of you regulars feel about the blackout rule?


----------



## ShaneA

I see some positives and negatives about the pictures. On the positive side, there could be inspiration and seeing what others are up may make one realize they need to raise the bar. On the flip side, I think the originality may be best if we are left to our own creativity. Plus, everyone would be offering Terry $20 to get Shep's mallet, and we dont want to see Terry get rich. It really wouldnt matter to me either way. They are just fun to take part in.

I figure I will start mine the night befoe it is due. Just like school.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Agree with Shane on all points. Don't want to see Terry get rich. ;-) Only difference between me and Shane - mines finished!


----------



## donwilwol

I'm with Shane. I really do not have a preference. I do think it should be allowed to ask questions and help with learning. After all, that's what it's about.

Wasn't the rule with the plane swap you just couldn't show the final product? I can't remember but we had a lot of pictures.

I agree this thread is a little dull. Even the ridged poster didn't seem to do it.


----------



## fatandy2003

I like the suspense. I think it keeps people from feeling like they need to do more to their project or that they need to 1 up someone. Posting a picture of an amazing tool could make a newbie withdraw…


----------



## donwilwol

I do disagree on one point. I don't care if Terry gets rich, as long as I'm not paying.


----------



## ToddJB

You could always put up some pics from the last Mallet swap - not that I have any weight in this forum since I'm not in the swap.


----------



## Slyy

I too am indifferent to the pictures. The black outs/teases do add a bit of humor and tension to the thread though!!

I'm getting pretty close to being done with mine. Just hoping I can hide my mistakes well enough to make it presentable. If I'm not happy with it, would like to try a second attempt but not sure, with all the new school/work schedule stuff I'm getting ready for, that I'd have enough time without rushing. Do gotta say though whoever gets mine is getting the first dang thing I've ever made and so far I feel like it could have gone a LOT worse!


----------



## Mosquito

Another indifference from me. Truth be told I don't have any pictures of mine yet lol


----------



## terryR

Some good points…especially from Mos! 

I have to admit, in the previous marking and measuring tool swap, IF I had seen Eric's finished calipers, I would have been prompted to return to the shop and make my gift a lil better!

So, let's see some more mallets in progress, or practice builds. Here's a quickie I made today after the rains stopped me from mowing…not even polished, just 80 grit sandpaper while on the lathe…










walnut and cherry…has a nice lightweight feel to it. Hmmm, a lobster mallet perhaps?

wow, cannot believe the Rigid poster didn't draw more enthusiasm from this group! LOL.


----------



## jmartel

I decided to keep the mallet I just made. So, in exchange, I'll be sending out my previous mallet. This here is a mint condition mallet that needs nothing. Very light use. Provides a lot of hitting power. Just see the photos for yourself.




























A deal of a lifetime for whoever is lucky enough to receive this.


----------



## palaswood

So it wasnt just me -

I love a surprise as much as the next guy, but I feel the joy is more in the journey, and with many of us joining these swaps for the purpose of learning alongside other woodworkers as we make, for some of us, our first proper mallet, I feel that sharing our knowledge and questions is almost more important than the actual mallet we all come away with in the end.

And I can see how seeing something like Airframer's work could intimidate a new woodworker, but I'll wager that work like that intimidates even seasoned veterans, yet hopefully a creative mind would be inspired rather than put off by such artistry.

Thanks Terry for posting that - a picture of a freshly turned mallet, now THATS what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Slyy

JMart, probably for the best, if that's the good one….... You also described about half of craigslist with your mallet description.


----------



## wormil

The surprise is one of the main draws for me but I won't cry if people post photos of their work.


----------



## Slyy

Teaser shot?


----------



## Mosquito

heh, I see what you did there Jake…


----------



## terryR

Nice teaser, Jake! Careful, there…

Thanks, Joseph…first time I've turned a head with that detail…sort of a practice run. 

+1 to using these swaps to learn and gain skills. I guess one reason we aren't seeing many prototypes is since we already swapped mallets, and a lot of the guys are just making a nice one to send off. For the Pipe swap that is just ending, I made FIVE pipes before attempting the gift, so lots of photos from that practice. Same thing for the first mallet swap…lots of testing. Same thing for marking gauges, at least, for me…I made a handful of prototypes.

Got a few more mallets in progress…will share photos…

Marking gauge family shot…


----------



## TerryDowning

Terry a few corrections to make.

First I believe the phrase you were looking for is "I'm NOT a fascist". At least from my experiences on line you certainly are not.

Second. As the recipient of your marking and measuring swap. You have nothing to be shy about. Th marking knife and square are awesome an I use them regularly. Nothing to rework there my friend.

As for photos of WIP. I'm all for it.
Maple Core with lathe spur engagements cut in.








I like to deepen where the spur drive attaches to a spindle with a back saw. I also drill a 1/8" hole to allow the point on the spur to engage smoothly.

Poplar and Plum (Yep, I still have some smaller pieces laying around) laminated to make square.








Using yellow glue rather than hide glue. The Hide glue is too rigid and less impact resistant.

Chucked Up and roughed out to roundish. (I do love my 1939 Dunlap lathe)









I got the dimensions wrong!!! Lots of waste here! Oh well.

More better but not there yet









Wasted off some of the laminate sanded to 120 for a test drive.

More improvements needed, the balance is all wrong.


----------



## Slyy

Gave mine a final fitting last night. Think I'll have it complete or nearly so tonight! Kinda cool seeing it sitting looking like, well, a mallet!


----------



## ShaneA

I too thought it was a bit odd that Terry chose to proclaim himself a fascist on the mallet. But, hey I wont judge.


----------



## DaddyZ

Terry^

That Lathe Needs some Love


----------



## wormil

Terry, what is that mallet in the OP that has a plaque on it?


----------



## TerryDowning

I've seen that before DaddyZ and it sure is nicely done.

Mine is the original Battleship grey and is waaay cleaner than when I got it. I do need a better stand with the motor out of the way(underneath). It's doing the job now though. The ways are clean and smooth, the oiliite bushings have no play. The paint while a bit dirty is nearly 100%. I do wish I could find an original headstock pulley. The previous owner replaced the original with one that does not have the indexing holes. I have the indexing pin, but no holes. I also need the original bolt for locking the the tailstock quill. Currently a bent over bolt. But it's doing the job it was designed for.

The price was right on this one. A friend of my son's gave it to me with no motor or stand. It was his Grandfathers and he decided it would be better put to use than collecting dust and rust in his garage. I had a motor that was the right size and RPM (and vintage as far as I can tell. It was an old motor when I was kid)

I may make the motor reversible (we'll see). That means set screws for all of the threaded assemblies so not 100% sure on that yet.

I do love using this little (albeit long) lathe it's great for smaller items especially pens.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Terry! Is that a shop vac you're using as a sanding rest? hmmmmm.

Rick, that's a ceremonial mallet…Hard to read the text on my version, but they were frequently used to set the last or first stone on a public building. I think that one says " All Saints Day 1924 " And something about a town hall? If memory serves, it's still for sale on Jim Bode's website for a sweet price! LOL.

Please don't tell him I used his lovely photo! 

Here's an attempt I made at a ceremonial mallet a few months ago from walnut, and pinned brass…










I wanna try one of those again…


----------



## 489tad

Aside from finish , I'm done but thought of one more thing to try. In the past my id marks have been weak. Going to try something different.


----------



## Slyy

Gotta say Dan, that's the one thing I'm unsure on this thing: I'd love to leave my mark but how? Sharpie on the bottom of the hand crossed my mind but feel amateurish.


----------



## 489tad

Jake I did that with the marking gage and my hand writing is terrible, stamps were ok but my set is a HF and I did not get a good one. I'm going to try and carve something. Working on a simple design.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

I usually end up using a fine point sharpie, but my handwriting never turns out well either. 
A few months ago while searching the internet for custom branding irons, I purchased these vintage baby's from Japan. 



  






Then just yesterday I purchased a custom branding iron on Etsy and it shipped out first thing this morning (That's some fast service!). Can't wait to try it out.

Maybe to liven up the thread some people can show their "Makers Mark", Logo, or signature?


----------



## wormil

Here is my mark-my initials in Ogham, the tree alphabet. I'd like to get a brand someday.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Terry - I tried to send a pic to the swap e-mail address but it comes back un-deliverable. Did you forget to pay the rent?


----------



## john2005

Same thing happened with my 20 bucks…...


----------



## TerryDowning

I mentioned a failed first attempt. The head was too light after some thinking and looking around the shop.

Some 3/8" Brass Rod epoxied in place bumps the weight up nicely.









In case you're wondering what the threaded insert is for.









This is the inspiration.


It was suggested in the comments that I replace the handle. Why not make a whole new mallet??

My daughter in law is a graphic designer. Maybe she can come up with a logo/maker's mark for me?


----------



## palaswood

For makers mark I took the soldering iron tip to the grinding wheel to give me a chisel tip, then woodburned the mark into the bottom.


----------



## 7Footer

Jake - for the labeling/marking method, try out Steve Ramseys ink jet printing method, I'm having damn good results with it, just do a couple practice runs. If you have a woodburning tool with a transfer tip that will work well as well, but I find it works best for small markings like initials and such, another thing I want to try for the heat transfer method is an old beater iron.

Made my buddy a fish whacker a few weeks ago and even on round surfaces and end grain the ink jet method works well:


















I'm really not sure about my mallet so I'm going to make another for good measure, I've been on a little bit of a turning kick lately, made 2 already but this 2nd one I made is a freaking whopper. Whoever gets it should probably have large hands (Red). Lol. Seriously though I don't know if there are standards for carving mallets or not? Is there such a thing as too big?

Edit: Terry that ceremonial mallet is fugging gorgeous.


----------



## terryR

Hammerthumb, got your mallet photo…nice!

Thanks, 7Footer.

Love the discussion on logos! Been wanting to play with etching brass, but keep putting it off. Ink Jet Method looks doable.

Nah, I don't think a mallet could be too large. Too heavy for shipping…now that's possible! LOL!


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah I'm pretty amazed at how well the ink jet method works, for months I've been toying with the heat transfer and get mixed results, but it does work great on small stuff. I've done a bunch of growler totes lately with company labels with the inkjet method and they look fantastic.

I should've re-phrased that, not necessarily too large in size itself, definitely shippable, but it's the girth, its got serious girth, heft. ;-) I've gotta watch what I say with Tony, Hog and Stef lurking around…..


----------



## Slyy

7' I've heard a few others mention the technique, appreciate them I to Ramsey's stuff!
Gonna at least give that a couple tried just to see if it's feasible.

Speaking of makers marks:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I haven't been very good about "leaving my mark" on swap stuff. I have one of the branding irons from rockler, but it seems like it's more appropriate for furniture and stuff. I was thinking about getting a little woodburning pen like this. Then I could at least do my initials or something.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019X78P2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## GMatheson

Finally got started on my mallet. Figured this teaser shot doesn't really give anything away


----------



## Woodmaster1

Sent in my pictures of the finished mallet today. Now the wait begins on who is the lucky person and see what mallet comes my way.


----------



## Pezking7p

Went to start on my mallet today…stuck my hand inside the box to pull out my block of wood and found this. Had to go for a clean pair of underbritches.


----------



## terryR

Hey Dan, a nest of eggs is good luck! Well, except for the adult birds' poop! LOL. That's a good sign you DON'T have any snakes in your shop!

Gorgeous ?8/4 lumber, there…osage? really yellow locust? granadillo? lignum?

I enjoy guessing wood types. Easier when you can scratch and sniff…LOL.

Anybody building a maul? I sure needed one yesterday to influence my froe a lil more forcefully I turned a short 12" diameter log into a bunch of nice 4/4 and 8/4 boards…spalted Chinese Poplar, I think? All hand tools…man, my shoulders are sore today!!! Time for a new re-saw blade on the bandsaw!


----------



## Ripthorn

Finished mine the other day, still have to send in pics. It's a serious mallet, and the main wood was total murder on my tools, so it should stand up to one heck of a beating.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Makers Mark on the ol' Mallet. Just sitting around waiting for a new home.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Cool. We have a robbin's next on our back porch light. It's just wonderful.


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry, it's Osage. The plane shavings look like yellow crayon. Shaped my handle today, pretty happy so far but it needs a little more work.

The makers mark thing is interesting. I've been struggling to think of a way to make my mallet unique. I think I'm going to stick to making an overall functional mallet and let that do the talking.


----------



## palaswood

So my stepbrother gave me a Deluxe Flexcut carving knife set for my Birthday yesterday (was on the 3rd). I'll likely be carving my maker's mark into my swap mallet now 










No pic sry, but I have a sexy mahagony/walnut mallet done, and I'm pretty pleased with it. Handle is laminated Walnut-WhiteOak-Mahogany-WhiteOak-Walnut. I'll post a pic soon. now I can attack the reall mallet swap mallet with confidence.


----------



## terryR

Cool…love Osage for many reasons!

Well, I 'won' a couple of sweet pieces of Lignum Vitae and Peruvian Walnut off KneeBay…and fed ex just delivered it to our chicken coop across the street! 

"I saw your truck and all that lumber piled up over here," says the fed ex dude. Told him I was eating lunch for a few minutes, and that delivery was worth over $200! Asked him to Please deliver packages to our address, not where he thought they were being used.

Lucky for me, our dogs were raising hell, so I was able to rescue the wood before the chickens pooped all over the packages. After that, they may have to sit out in the sun for a few days…that just means more guinea poop! Goodness gracious…it's hard to get packages out here…


----------



## 7Footer

^Geez FedEx, get it together!

Red I don't have a whole lot of experience with the woodburning tools, but I would suggest the variable temp control one, I've got the Weller one and it gets super hot real fast and burns the wood almost too fast, I wish I would've been more patient and just ordered the Walnut Hollow variable temp control unit from Amazon. Not much price difference from the other one either.

I read some where that Ipe is brittle? Hard as a fugging rock though, any reason not to use it as a mallet handle?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7. Cool. Thanks for the tip. I was going to order one soon.


----------



## Hammerthumb

7 - Ipe is brittle and very hard. If you try to chisel with the grain it has a tendency to splinter. If you chisel across grain it has a tendency to fold over chisel edges (experienced this with 2 Cherries and Stanley 720 chisels). Ipe machines real well with a tablesaw. Does not drill very well unless using forstener bits. It will splinter with standard bits. It will dull your handplanes and spokeshaves. Use care with router bits and take lite passes or it will splinter. Other than that it is an excellent wood for a handle! ;-)


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, surprisingly it turns well with sharp lathe tools.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Thumbmaster! How does it turn with not-so-sharp lathe tools? Lol. I won't be doing anything other than cutting a piece to size with the TS and then putting it on the lathe, but as stated my lathe tools aren't very sharp, I've been touching them up by hand before I turn anything.

As long as it's not brittle enough to break the handle off with a good whollup (whallop, wallop, I don't know how to spell wollup). I used one of my plug cutters on a piece of it a while back and I swear it dulled the plug cutter in about 5 seconds, that's why I'm nervous about doing anything else with it.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have HSS turning tools and they worked just fine with it. I was really suprised that it turns so well. Ipe will give hand tools a workout though. It will make a nice mallet handle. Wet sand it to 1000grit with BLO and then wax. One of the most tactile pleasing woods I have worked with. To bad I became allergic to it during the last project I made with it. I still have a rather large stash of Ipe and don't know what to use it for.

Red - where did you get your LN 71? Craftsman Studio is 7-8 weeks back ordered.


----------



## Pezking7p

So after I scraped the wax off the Osage, it split down one side!!! It was supposed to be dried but obviously wasn't dried. Guess it's good I worked on the handle first. Any recommendations?


----------



## Ripthorn

Osage is notorious for splitting, I have worked with it a time or two and even when dried, has a tendency to not be terribly stable. Very strong, though.

The stuff I used for my handle wouldn't even plane with some of my planes. It gave the spokeshave a good workout, and sanding was near futile. Note to self: don't do anything with it unless it really needs that hardness.


----------



## wormil

Ipe is a beautiful wood. As said, it will dull your hand planes in a minute. I used carbide tools on the lathe work and they cut it just fine.


----------



## terryR

Yep, the ol' timers say you can hear Osage check as soon as the log hits the ground! LOL. Takes special air drying to keep it crack free, and it's still like Apple…just crack-er-riffic. I'd just epoxy the cracks as well as possible, and turn it! It will also dull tools quickly.

I know the method is slow…but wood can be rough shaped with a semi-sharp chisel, and finished with 80 grit paper on a flat stick or rounded dowel. How do I lnow this works? Ha! 

Re: woodburners, if anyone thinks they might get into pyrography later, this is a sweet tool made by Burnmaster…










Expensive, but heats up in a second, cools off just as fast, so you can clean the tips frequently. And a huge assortment of styluses? for use. I've narrowed my usage down to three tiny spherical tips. Got a sweet swap pipe from Jordan yesterday…He must have a nice woodburner because his name and LJ Swap are tiny! Very nice.


----------



## TerryDowning

Mallets complete!

Photos sent to the swap address.


----------



## terryR

A couple of nice mallet photos just showed up in the swap Inbox…Nice work, fellas!!!

How rude of me to recommend a $200 tool without showing that I really use it. I love decorating gourds, the tiger is still being touched up, and has another on the other side and over 30 hours of work so far…the oak leaves is usually the first to sell when my booth opens! Even my MIL has one. 










Gourds, pine needle basket centers, just pretty pieces of wood, not much left in stock, though…LOL.


----------



## waho6o9

Photos sent as well, sure is nice to complete

the mallet.


----------



## palaswood

TerryDowning. Mallets? Plural?

i got a lot more work to do…


----------



## wormil

I need to get my ass in gear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Terry. There's some paint involved on those gourds right?


----------



## john2005

Yeah, I'm gonna have to find go mode here too. Been putting the spare time in other projects and now the clock is ticking.

Terry, I think you have really nice gourds…that may not have come out right.


----------



## donwilwol

walked out to the shop and said maybe I'll give the ol' mallet another coat of oil.

*SUM BITCH*










Whatcha going to do now sparky!!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have that fear Don, being that the MC of the wood I used will not even register on a moisture meter. Just watch, I draw someone in the bayou! I did laminate the head though (he says with fingers crossed).


----------



## TerryDowning

Bummer Don.

Yeah Mallets. Remember I posted, that I had to restart, so I went another direction, then figured out how to fix the first and make it workable?

Well, that turned into mallets. Fear not both are well under the spending limit as I rarely throw wood out in my shop.

Left overs and shorts.


----------



## terryR

Ooh, Don, that sucks! Been afraid of the same thing since my shop is 70% humidity all the time. Gonna have to laminate, here.

Damn, I've seen so many nice ones turned in, it's hard to keep focused on MY plans! 

Red, a lil dye on those gourds.


----------



## palaswood

I have one done, but im thinking to make one or two more and pick the best 1 (or 2, thanks TerryDowning…thanks alot)

Are there known concerns when using Cherry for a mallet? Too soft or light?

Thanks guys, i need some good answers since its getting to crunch time.


----------



## donwilwol

Joseph, this has been my go to mallet since I made it. Its cherry.



I've beating everything from chisels to stuck bolts. Its still going threw the over abuse.


----------



## 489tad

Photo sent.

Terry the gourds are fantastic. We have one just hanging around for my wife to do something with. I'll have to show her yours.


----------



## Buckethead

Nice mallet picks, teasers, pin up animation, and best of all, bird nests, those were two excellent photos.

I'm a visual person.


----------



## 7Footer

H-Thumb… Help! What am I doing wrong? Tried getting a piece of Ipe into the lathe last night and it kept splitting, happened 3 times… It's splitting on the spur center end, on the last try I drilled a tiny pilot hole in it, maybe I need a slightly bigger pilot hole? I might have to bail on the ipe and go back to some maple or oak…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Pilot hole is the way to do it. That is one of the characteristics of Ipe. Give it another try with a larger hole. Once you get past that, it's easy sailing.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Made 4 of these with no splits.


----------



## 7Footer

Ok… I did it in a little bit of a hurry, I'll give it another go. Gracias!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I've heard of some people kerfing across the end of the piece where the spurs bite into the wood, or you could do what I did and get a Steb center


----------



## palaswood

Yes, what Wolfaddy said, take a backsaw, and put a nice " + " kerf in it, dead center, then drill ur pilot hole (not too large needed with the kerf)

DONT OVER TIGHTEN! Thats a big problem ive had with super hard woods. Try these: a) knock off the corners of that square billet on the table saw at 45 deg. or b) just put it in a vise with the edge up so it looks like a diamond shape from the side, and hand plane them off. Then it wont skip so much when you mount it between centers, and you wont need to over tighten & split ur stock.

My two cents

Here's a mallet just done, it's going to my best buddy for Father's Day, a gift from his Wife.










Im workin on another one now: black mulberry handle teaser (morus *************************)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I spy a SW spokeshave


----------



## AmericanCraftWood

Oh, maybe I need to try my hand at making that resin impregnated mallet I've been planning…
hmmmm

This was the last one I made, for my dad for Christmas. The next one will be similar, but will have the resin head.


----------



## terryR

Nice-looking mallets above!

7-footer, 2 suggestions…apply some fast drying super glue to the ends, and don't over tighten the tail stock. That 4-prong spur acts just like a hydralic log splitter if given the chance.

Best advice, one of these $20 drive centers…










Sorby makes a nicer one, but I have a cheap version and no more problems with splits. Only problem is keeping that set screw in the center after some vibration…I use duct tape! 

I use those multi-teeth drives in head and tailstock…excellent gripage!


----------



## 7Footer

Oh thanks Terry… Me likey, my lathe needs some work, among other things Todd suggested I put new bearings in it. But for 20 bones that sounds great, are those on Amazon? I feel like I'm constantly tightening the tail stock… Thanks!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I have the Sorby version of that, for the headstock and tailstock. Much better than the old dead center I had. Mine doesn't have that set screw. Is that to keep the center point in place?


----------



## terryR

Yeah, the set screw holds the spring loaded tip in a dado. needs re-engineering IMO, but duct tape works great for $20. Brand name is Apprentice. Got mine from Penn State I think, most any woodturning supply site has them.

Noticed they don't grab acrylics very well last week…


----------



## Slyy

Battling my first ever sinus infection the last week, UGH coulda waited the whole rest of my life without one!
Well did my glue finally, gotta say it stressed me out, but I don't think I messed anything up. Just gotta wait and put on the finishing touches!


----------



## TerryDowning

I use the kerf method on hardwoods. Never had a problem.

Feel better Jake


----------



## donwilwol

I feel you're pain Jake. I used to buy sine-off buy the fist full until I discovered all I really needed to do was drink a bunch of water. It sounds foolish, but now when I feel a sinus headache coming on, I start hydrating. I haven't bought sine-off in 8 or 10 years.

Well, mallet crisis over come. No pictures so I guess it didn't really happens.


----------



## terryR

Jake, you sure you have a sinus infectiom, or have you been playing with toxic wood dust again?

I get a full-on sinus infection and rash on my face/neck when I'm exposed to B. Rosewood or Canarywood. Took me two episodes to figure it out, then I gave all my B.Rosey stash to Don! 

+1 to staying hydrated as best possible…

Congrats, Don! If this one cracks, just split it in 1/2 and send 2 smaller mallets! LOL


----------



## john2005

I second the potential allergy prob. I used to do bentwood rings where you use a lot of CA glue. I started getting these headaches and sneezing uncontrolllably for about 4-5 DAYS. Now all I have to do is be in the room with an open bottle and my next week is done. Last time I tried I had a fan going, open window, long sleeves, goggles, gloves and a respirator. No dice. Whatever it is, I hope it shakes out for ya Jake


----------



## Slyy

Thx fellas, 3 days into antibiotics (which I hate to take for all sorts of reasons) has started to make a big difference!
Did get the final glue up done last night. Anxious to get home and take the clamps off and start the finishing touches.


----------



## GMatheson

Whacker pic emailed to ya Terry.

Teaser for everyone else


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ahhhhh for crying out loud! On the very last step. And that's why I always make two.


----------



## 489tad

Red what happened? Two pound bologna in a one pound bag?

I still have one more thing to do, maybe. I too made two.


----------



## donwilwol

I now have 3. The repair on #1 came out looking kind of cool. When I started on the replacement I wound up with a piece big enough for 2 heads. So I made a handle. Now I can't decide what to do with them.


----------



## terryR

Ouch, Red! These exotic woods sure like to split…Anybody using Basswood? LOL.

Don, that's great. I thought of recommending a repair on the first mallet with colored epoxy or a shim of wood? Psst…a secret…keep one of the three hidden, and you're way ahead on the NEXT mallet swap! 

We harvested more chickens yesterday, so Forum ju-ju should improve for this week…

Here's a piece of bronze I attached to claro walnut a few days ago, but don't like it at all! Cannot tell where the problem is arttistically, may have to hack the handle off and start over?










picture quality brought to you by iPad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Nice job Terry. I like the idea with that bronze head but the aesthetics are a bit off. Lop off the bottom part and you'll have one of these








-

Not totally sure what happened with my boo-boo. Did it like I always do. The hole is drelled straight with a drill press. The leading edge of the pras pin is slightly champfered. Oh well, I knocked back the pin and used some CA glue, I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## terryR

Hey, I've wanted one like that for a while…how does it feel in the hand, Red?
Oooh, it's even pinned…


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Terry, the proportions look all wrong. I would make the swell near the head a little longer and not go so deep at the thin part. Here's one I made a while back.
In keeping with the crappy iDevice pictures…


----------



## terryR

-Your failures do not take away your possibilities.

Awesome! I feel better already…hacksaw it is!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

There you go Terry. I suppose one of the challenges of good tool making is designing something that is comfortable as well as aesthetically pleasing (Knew concepts saw anyone?) I bet that mallet you made is comfortable with that second bulge by the neck, but it does look funny. Most of the mallets with a small head like that carry a taper all the way to the head. Like this:










That pic, and the previous one are both from Glen Drake Tools. I don't have either as of yet. I nearly made some of those short fat mallets for the swap, but I chickened out. I probably could have made the fat handle on my drill press, but I wan't sure about drilling the brass. I dunno.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I've drooled over Glen Drake mallets in the past…now I'm lucky to have LJ buddies that can drill brass and bronze! LOL. No way I'd try that with my drill press. I've always liked those posted above with the assymetric handles. Maybe I'll try that instead?

With this friggin heat, I may have to work night shifts to get this mallet built for the swap. Or sneak my lathe upstairs to the attic when my wife isn' home and get it done in the A/C.


----------



## john2005

Terry mentioned "the next mallet swap". We are going to need it as I have a couple of 3" thick black locust pieces from this ol girl.










Soon as that dries out a bit we are makin some serious "whacker packers". Definitly have more than enough.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I got a couple hours in the shop this morning. Glued up the plane I started a month ago, then attached the handle onto this little tapper I started months ago. Still have some work to do on the shaping, but other duties called.


----------



## terryR

Wolfdaddy, that's the handle shape I was looking for. LOL! Did you machine the head, too?

John, holy crap, your place looks a LOT like ours! 1/4 mile of flat land in every direction, then mountains. I spot a garden area, and some fencing, too! Maybe a Ford pickup? If we lived closer, I'd LOVE to help with that black locust problem you have there! I've even got a few 20" walnuts and white oaks I could bring to the party! 

Mallet work today…


----------



## summerfi

Terry, that's MY place you're looking at. Go on over to the State of the Shop thread for the full story on our sawmilling adventures. It starts at post #12943, but you'll have to have a lot of time and a strong stomach to read through all that. Alternatively you could go to my profile and read my latest posts.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I did machine the head a little bit. It came to me as a rod with a black, hammered looking finish on it. I spun it on the lathe to get most of that off, ground the ends so they were slightly convex, drilled it and did a little file work on the handle side.



















Fun little project. Handle is teak, wedged with wenge.


----------



## terryR

That's a nice lil mallet, Wolfdaddy. I'm going to rig a chuck to hold metal for my wood lathe one o these days…

Bob, your place is beautiful! I imagine when you saw the crotch of the tree, it will make news on Stef's thread!


----------



## Slyy

We all know how much Stef loves a good crotch Terry!

A tiny bit more sanding and finish is about all I have to finish up the final version of the mallet. All hand tools and hardly any practice experience later, I'm not quite 100% happy with it but for the first thing I've made I certainly coulda done a lot worse! Just hope the recipient can appreciate my learning experience!


----------



## john2005

Yeah Terry, that's Bobs place. He has a pretty sweet set up there. Mine doesn't have near the view, even though I am only a few miles away. 
If you want some of the locust drop a line a both, Bob and I have more than we know what to do with.


----------



## terryR

Looks like 10 completed mallets thus far…some nice ones, too!!!! Guys, I'm waiting for the June10 photo deadline before matching anyone up…well…except for one special person. 

Wow, I can't get over how much Bob's place looks like home…and He lives in Montana! I'm pretty sure it looks different in december. LOL. High temps here of 87-90 plus 50% humidity all week…how about Montana? Honestly we are looking at moving to Colorado Springs for the wife's job! But it looks warm there in the summer, too! bummer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I can attest Terry, CO Springs has much nicer whether than where you live. It'll get 90's in the summer, but hardly any humidity. Makes a big difference. The winters on that front range aren't too bad either. 300 days of sunshine a year.

Putting some finish on my mallet today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was too busy to get in on this swap, but I've got nearly a ton of scrap brass and hope to figure out a way to smelt and cast some of it before the next mallet swap comes around.


----------



## Mosquito

Smelt and cast… now that sounds like fun.

I may see if I can whip together a second mallet, and maybe send a pair, or just whichever turns out better, but that may be highly dependent on time. The first one is done, and was my first ever through mortise fully chopped with a chisel (i.e. not drilled and pared)


----------



## phillsam

Really looking forward to this!

The hard part of mine is done and I just put the first coat of Danish oil onto the mallet last night (not for protection, i wanted to draw out some of the figure a bit).

I will sand a bit more in the next day or so and finish with a quick wax, then it will be ready for someone to put her to work!

Maybe should have asked this before…but has anyone used danish oil on a mallet? i figure since it is a penetrating oil there wont be any flaking issues.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Eddie, I use danish oil on wood tools all the time. Wipe on, wipe off excess later. Build up a couple coats. It won't flake.


----------



## 489tad

"Takes spots off of walls. Takes walls off of spots".


----------



## terryR

^Is that Gallagher the watermelon smashing comedian?
He's got a nice maul there…funny guy, too!


----------



## Sanding2day

Sure is Terry… Sent you an Email with a pic of the mallet being swapped. Really happy with the final result!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Man, I need to start my mallet… Lots going on 'round here, not a lot of shop time.


----------



## emart

started on one mallet the other day and I have two more designs more or less figured out.


----------



## terryR

Nice one, Dan!

+1 to Wolfdaddy's comment. Was hoping for shop time this weekend, but looks like mo' chicken pluckin'.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

My chickens caught a lizard today…funny little critters, ain't they, Terry?


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks Terry, decided on one more light sanding and BLO treatment before moving on to the poly but will be ready to ship long before 10 June.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, chickens are weird creatures! I have to watch them in the mornings, or they eat all my outside cat food. Leave the truck door open a second…there they are in the front seat! Leave the ladder anywhere, and TWO chickens are on it! 

We have three kinds of chickens and guineas…all free range to my dismay. BUT, I haven't seen a tick in two years!


----------



## RRBOU

Mallet is completed and photo emailed


----------



## terryR

Randy, nice mallet!

Gotta say I like your tagline! Where do mass shootings take place? In gun free zones. Like Ft Hood and schools. I haven't read of an armed mental patient walking into a police precinct or a gun club in a long time…except for the lady who tried to crash the White House gate in a lil Honda. Guess the rental company was out of Hummers that week? 

Personally, I'm afraid of gun free zones! On the farm, we use weapons as tools, need them to harvest pigs and goats, remove poisonous snakes, control critters that get in the trash, chase off stray dogs since we raise free range birds. Just as useful a tool as a sharp axe!

Sorry for the political rant, but guns don't cause crime…the financial gap between the haves and have nots causes crime. Guns are just used to scare the non-gun-owners into giving up their rights. Read. Learn. Get a concealed carry permit. Stop crime in the act of being performed.

Jeez, this potential move to Colorado already has me defending my weapon collection! LOL!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Are the gun laws different in CO Terry? It is interesting how these cowards that go on shooting sprees only do it in schools, movie theatres, etc…..where they know people are unarmed.

I was thinking today as I finished my mallet about how all of these swaps have been "firsts" for me. I've been messing around with furniture for awhile, but these were the first planes, try squares, and mallets I've made. I like that they motivate me to make something I wouldn't otherwise.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, Red, CO says bring the weed, but leave a few of my tools at home! LOL.

Honestly, you've touched on the biggest reason I like these swaps. I would've put off making a wooden plane for a long time if it hadn't been a swap item! It was easier since most of the group seemed to be building their first, as well, and there was plenty of discussion on details.

I suppose a mallet is boring by comparison, since there's no sharp parts, and no opinions of bedding angles, etc. But, that's a poor excuse to buy one for $50 instead of making three or more! 

This would also be a great time to start throwing around ideas for the NEXT swap…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, since your moving to weedland….we may as well have a Bong swap…..lol.


----------



## August

Is this like a reall mallet swap?


> Where we exchange


?


----------



## August

Post #311
Is a man that I would love to have a drink LOL


----------



## Pezking7p

I finished my mallet today. I screwed up the neck on the handle pretty badly…the curve is not even on the right and the left side. I don't have a band saw so I had to shape it with just a spokeshave, and unfortunately I only have a flat spokeshave so I struggled with the curves. Any thoughts on how to fix the curves or remove the handle and save the head?


----------



## summerfi

Terry said - "This would also be a great time to start throwing around ideas for the NEXT swap…"

I think it's time for a saw swap Terry. I'm dying to make a fancy stair saw cause they look so cool. I'm not sure what practical use they are though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

A saw swap would be fun, but really really need a source for people to get kits or something. I don't see a lot of folks getting into fabricating the brass backs etc.


----------



## August

Hmm brass? ^
I'll try to see if I can Bend one tomorrow with my finger breake press..
Just saying ^


----------



## 489tad

I made one.


----------



## August

Dan what kind of brass did you use? Did you fold it over by a machine?


----------



## donwilwol

There are several guys on the saw thread making backs


----------



## 489tad

August, the saw I made was for the ornament swap, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93574. That one is about 2 1/4" long. for the brass I bought a piece from a hardware store and bent it over in a vise. I guess its made the same way as a full size saw. It was a lot of fun. I like these swaps!


----------



## terryR

Red, love the wooden bong…gotta admit if we move to CO, I may have to buy a lil wacky tobaccy. Been a long time…

August, one o these days, I owe ya a drink, bud! Glad you found this thread, you NEED these tool swaps to help learn woodworking! LOL.

Re: a saw swap…holy crap! What a leap forward! Maybe I better place an order with Wally for a plate with sharp teeth, I think I can do the rest? Especially if August can mill split nuts, and Dan can slot the brass back. Yeah, sounds like a kit saw. I predict a LOT of pre-swap swapping of materials! 

Can it be done…kit style…for under $75?


----------



## Ripthorn

A saw swap would be pretty awesome, but I think we would need a relatively long time table to allow people to learn. I've been wanting to do one for a while, this may be the kick in the pants to do it. I am thinking I would file the teeth out of spring steel, set them with an old Stanley saw set I've got around here, make my own saw nuts with some brass I've got laying around, and make a handle out of something cool. I just haven't gotten around to it yet, been too busy with other projects.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.blackburntools.com/
http://www.blackburntools.com/new-tools/new-saws-and-related/slotted-back-saw-kits/index.

Blackburn tools has great saw kits within most peoples budget $47.00 - $82.00 
plus shipping & handling I think.

Andy posted this on another link, thanks bro.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I knew Blackburn sold kits, but he often sttuggles with demand. We'd have to check.

Ya, a saw swap would have some logistics involved in sourcing the parts for everyone. We do have a couple starting sawmakers on LJs, but I wouldn't want to overwhelm them or not make it worth their while. We'd have to work that out.

August, I believe most everybody mills the slot in solid brass bar:


----------



## summerfi

Hey guys, anyone who can make a plane can certainly make a saw. They are a pretty simple tool. Doesn't necessarily have to be a fancy backsaw. There are other types of saws that would be fun to make…stair saw, keyhole saw, pad saw, bow saw, etc. A variety of different saw types would make the most interesting swap.

Edit: for some of these, you can buy the blades pre-made, so you don't have to learn sharpening.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for that Blackburn link, WaHo…will have to watch…

^ Also his plates have teeth stamped in, but not sharp. So, if you have the same skill set as me, that's another $40 to pay for sharpening, plus shipping twice. Yeah, every man that uses a handsaw SHOULD know how to re-sharpen it. I just keep putting off the learning curve pain.

Maybe we should PM Wally, Stef, Bob, ErikF, everyone that knows how to sharpen, and ask questions? Or send our saws as-is, and let the recipient learn to sharpen it to their liking? LOL.

BTW, just won a piece of Peruvian Walnut off fleaBay, so I'm dying to make a tote!

Edit…dang, Bob, I've been wanting to make a frame saw…you're really twisting my arms now! LOL.
But, you are correct, backsaw is just one type…


----------



## waho6o9

Good call on the bow saw Bob.

Gramercy kits can be had for around $50.00 and makes for a fine saw. 
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/GT-BOWS.XX/Gramercy_Tools_Turning_Saw_Parts

The templates can be down loaded from their site also.


----------



## Mosquito

I'd be more interested in a bow saw swap as well, could be fun. Want to make one, but working on my panel saw before I do another one.

Mallet swap… now that I'm out of the apartment, I'm chopping real mortises by hand, instead of drilling and paring them, or just making dadoes and laminating lol

about 1/2 done with the second mallet, in case I decide I'm too embarrassed by the first one lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well it's set. Pick from any type of saw if you want. Just buy a saw plate already sharpened and just put a handle on it if you want. Now we just need a saw Swapmaster.

I nominate Summerfi….lol.


----------



## August

red i have a horizontal milling attachment for mi mill,
and what is the size of the kerf? maybe i already have it or buy one??? what is the thickness of the saw


----------



## summerfi

Red - thanks for the vote of confidence. I've not participated in a LJ swap yet, though, so I haven't a clue how they work. I will also likely be gone a lot between now and September due to my summer forest fire job. Considering that, it would be best if someone else took it on. I'd be happy to help though, and hopefully learn about the process.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No worries Bob. Usually about now we peer pressure somebody into hosting a new swap….lol.

August- your getting way above my knowledge on saw making. There are several guys like Wally and ErikF who could help on the saw forum. Plus I'm sure there are some sawmaking vids on the interwebs. I doubt any of it is beyond your skill level or resources at work.

Be careful, sawmking is another rabbit hole a guy can get lost in. I've been dodging it like crazy;-)


----------



## summerfi

August - the horizontal mill is perfect for slitting saw backs. The kerf is usually 0.020" or 0.025" depending on which saw plate thickness you choose, and normally about 3/8" deep. most people use 1/4" x 3/4" brass. Common lengths are 12" and 14", but shorter and longer are also sometimes used.


----------



## Ripthorn

August, the backs are slotted to fit the plate, with typical values being .018" for a dovetail saw, .02" for a small carcass saw, and I think the thickest for a tenon saw is either .022 or .024. A bow saw sounds fun, but I like the idea of a back saw.


----------



## August

well i have








they ar enot expensive i have lots of brass 
i want to join lets do this,









.24 and .23


----------



## waho6o9

I'll run the saw swap.

Make any kind you want.


----------



## Slyy

Saw swap is not entirely a bad idea. I gotta say I learned a lot on this mallet swap, appreciate the deadline as a means to get me out in the shop and MAKE something!! Bow saw or stair/kerf saw would be a good choice as far as skill level/tooling is concerned I'd think. But like the marking gauge swap, just a general "saw" swap might produce an interestingly wide variety of saw styles.

Emailing Terry my final pictures hopefully today or tomorrow, just trying to get the finish right. Been outa the office last several days drinking local beer and eating BBQ down in Memphis.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well…..*Waho6o9 it is! Saw swap moderator.* I'm sure Don and Terry will help you get it started when the time comes.

You guys are right. If we point out how many different saws there are to make, and how simple some of them are, I think people will be up for it.

I recently got a massive saw kit from ErikF. I'm not swapping that baby though. It's all mine;-)


----------



## August

well saw, marking gauge, brass hammer,
brass punch, screw drivers, dovetail lay out tool,
hey red i want more screw driver handles, trade?


> ?


?


----------



## Ripthorn

Will this swap be like the plane swap where we can specify a preference in what we receive? I only ask because I know there are a couple types of saw that simply wouldn't get used in my kind of woodworking. I'm just talking general type preference, like bow saw, back saw, etc. Thoughts from the committee?


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe move the planing phase to a new thread so those not following this one can input.


----------



## August

Well I just tried cutting this slit LOL
And it works like a charm just saying


----------



## Ripthorn

Wish I had a horizontal milling attachment for my little mill. Alas, I don't, so I will have to covet August's


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Red.

Will this swap be like the plane swap where we can specify a preference in what we receive?

We'll try and accommodate all requests Ripthorn. No sense receiving something
you won't use or want.


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe move the planing phase to a new thread so those not following this one can input.

I agree with this ^ I'd look forward to it, for sure.


----------



## waho6o9

Saw Swap 2014 is now open:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61364

Sign up and have fun.


----------



## bondogaposis

I knew this tool swap idea was going to escalate. I predict by next year guys will be discussin' how pour cast iron for the table saw swap. It's all good.


----------



## Mosquito

treadle lathe swap? lol


----------



## palaswood

Cast Iron table saw Swap 2015 now accepting registration …

But seriously - I am very interested in metalwork, casting, knifemaking etc, so I am not joking when I say we could do something along these lines.

I'm thinking Knife swap, and an option for self-made blade or kit blade (if you just want to make the knife handle using scales, pins etc.) - But since we have a saw swap now… probably gonna have to wait.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mallet completely split after cutting the wax off the end grain so it's back to square one.


----------



## Airframer

I just had an Oh S%$T moment…. BRB gotta go build a mallet real fast lol..


----------



## Slyy

Haha, Pez, Eric, appreciate the laugh but feel for ya!!!


----------



## wormil

I started turning a mallet and realized the wood was still too green on the inside, I'll have to switch gears and do a glue up.


----------



## Sanding2day

Had a great time last night using the mallet I'm swapping as it is the only wooden mallet I have in the shop and I was incredibly pleased. Did not realize what I was missing using my rubber mallet. Not thinking it is in danger of breaking anytime soon but after reading the above posts I am inclined to leave further testing to the recipient.


----------



## terryR

Yeah…so…I put off my mallet build to the last week…in honor of ShaneA! LOL

Had to look up the specific gravity of the wood I'm using since it wasn't on my lil chart for the moisture meter. AND as expected, anything with a SG over 1.0 doesn't feed through a cheapo lunchbox planer! I just gave my poor little Grizzly the hardest one minute it has ever seen! Pretty sure I ruined the blades…and didn't even scratch the lumber…

So, what's a guy to do?


----------



## terryR

BTW, if anyone is bored, and needs a quick dust collection for the power planer, I recommend this…


----------



## Ripthorn

I like your solution, Terry. Then again, I find myself having so many projects there is no time to get bored in the shop!


----------



## terryR

Brian, it works best when the bucket is already 1/2 full…


----------



## wormil

Haha, I just aim mine out the door but it still makes a mess.


----------



## Slyy

Well finally done. First project ever, used only hand tools and IMHO doesn't look like total sh!te. Coulda done better: yes. But there's always next time! Terry has an email headed his way tomorrow! Worked with some relatively historic 120 year old timbers from a building on the National Historic Register so hope I did it some justice!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds good Jake. I sent my email pic off. Glad I made two….so I can keep one


----------



## 489tad

The only thing left is to find a box.


----------



## RRBOU

I have got a major problem.

I brought my mallet into the house and my step daughter laid claim to it. She informed me that I have to build her one before I can ship this one to anyone.

The problem comes in that I will have very little shop time in the next few weeks as I travel for work. Well it looks like there will be some late nights on the days that I return home.


----------



## ShaneA

" I just gave my poor little Grizzly the hardest one minute it has ever seen" Oh, Terry…you are making it too easy for me.

Seriously though, I think I will try to start mine in the next day or two. Still not sure if I want a turned carving type, a brass hammer, or a traditional mallet, maybe I will make all three. I am sure inspiration will come to me. Hopefully, sooner rather than later.


----------



## terryR

Shane, no wonder I'm sore as hell this morning! 

Randy, easy fix, mail the daughter with the mallet.
(can you tell why I don't have kids?)


----------



## TerryDowning

There ya go Terry, Be the Power planer. I know I am. Great work out.









The pile in front of the bench is a bout a foot deep now. Working outside has its advantages.


----------



## palaswood

Teaser - who knows what wood this is?


----------



## donwilwol

mahogany?


----------



## summerfi

lignum vitae?


----------



## Ripthorn

I want to say either texas ebony or desert ironwood. The bark looks like desert ironwood, a nice little chunk of which I have sitting in my stash.


----------



## 489tad

Mine??


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

I know, but I'm not going to say (because I cheated). I will say, however, nice photos on Instagram ; Where do you come up with these beautiful chunks o' wood?


----------



## palaswood

Nope, nope and I wish!

Thanks Paja (for the instagram plug, Follow me guys, i post 2 or 3 pics a day of cool wood I find, scavenge or salvage or woodwork I do or come across. @palas_woodcraft )

I was gonna let the cat outta the bag, but this is too much fun. HINT: produces edible fruit… sometimes

The plan is to shape this into a mallet head, but as many of you are finding out, once you work the wood, it has a mind of its own and can crack suddenly. This wood has been dry for.. at least 2 years…

Here is endgrain and some side grain


----------



## terryR

Love guessing wood species…
No, I love guessing wood species correctly! 

Joseph, that's a tough one! The greenish tint with the brown aged surface…

Black Locust? Need to see the pith, though.


----------



## donwilwol

even black locust has a yellowish hue, no?


----------



## terryR

Yeah, that green tint is hard to judge. Ahhh…I was close. But wrong.

Joseph, love your site! I also scrounge for fallen wood and reclaimed lumber. The spalted stuff just cannot be beat!

Hmmm, noticed you are using Pentacryl. I was using Polycryl…but never turned anything as thin as your translucent bowls. Holy crap! Nice work, I mean! 

Funny, I've carved over 20 bowls with power carving tools and gouges…bought a lathe 1.5 years ago…haven't turned a single bowl.

Also funny…2 of the previous guesses…Mahogany and Lignum…I glued them together this week. They look like crap together, BTW. no big surprise I suppose…


----------



## summerfi

Enjoyed looking at your site Joseph. When you said the tree bears edible fruit, I would have guessed persimmon, but I would have been wrong again.

Joseph's site makes me think *we need a wood swap*! I have a bunch of red elm and black locust to trade!


----------



## wormil

I was thinking today it would be a cool swap if everyone sent along a piece of something-metal, plastic, wood, that had to be used in the next swap item.


----------



## Pezking7p

Apple wood!


----------



## palaswood

Good guess but it's not apple. The wood is similar to a "kind" of apple, kinda.

I wood love to do a wood swap! I have more of this and lots of random pieces I've collected since I started woodworking last year. I have been called a wood hoarder, and much worse…

I want me some Black Locust and Red Elm Summerfi and thanks.

Thanks terry but you GOTTA turn a bowl man. It's the dogs bollocks. I got a Benjamins best hollowing tool on the cheap and it really works.


----------



## wormil

I cheated and also looked on instagram. I have some of the "white" variety of that wood and would like to have used it for my mallet but don't have any pieces left that are big enough. Tough stuff though.

Glued up the head and handle today. Not sure how this one will turn out. My wife is enthusiastic about it and the individual parts should be awesome but how will it look all together-we'll find out around the end of June!


----------



## summerfi

PM sent Joseph.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Joseph, I WILL turn a bowl one o these days! I've turned a few lidded boxes, and hollowing out the inside does not please me. I use Easy Wood Tools chisels with the carbide tips, but don't like them for hollowing stuff out. Lots of chatter, a few things have jumped off the lathe! Thanks for the recommendation on Benjamin's Best!

+1 to thinking a wood swap would be cool. I recently swapped some with a bud in FL, and got some new species to play with! Love it. A medium flat rate box would be a nice start.

And, I love Rick's idea, too. Sound challenging to keep up with!  And maybe something like Stumpy Nubs does with his tubafore challenges…we all buy a 6" Simpson strong tie from the Borg, and incorporate it into a hand tool…

...starting from square1 today…again. LOL!


----------



## emart

got one mallet within spitting distance of being finished today and another one is prepped for initial assembly. I should have both ready for shipping by sunday.


----------



## Mosquito

email and photo sent


----------



## palaswood

It's Black Mulberry (morus *************************) - And its berries are delicious, but they only grow ever OTHER spring. Its funny huh. This tree is still alive and producing fruit since all the wood I have is from an enourmous limb that fell off about 3 or 4 years ago. I'll be finishing the mallet this weekend and if all goes well, it will include this and some of the chinese wood mentioned below.

Terry, hollowing is the worst but if you really sharpen up that carbide cutter with a diamond wheel or card and for me, if I angle the cutter about 45 degrees, rolling it in the direction towards me to achieve that angle of the cutter, and then make the cut near the bottom left "corner" of the bowl, I get good results.

here is a couple pics of that chinese hardwood I brought back from my trip to beijing last month. I got it for free in a lumber yard from a group of young adults selling cheap construction lumber in bulk. They laughed when I picked it up off the ground and asked how much. To them it was trash wood. 

Its the hardest wood in my shop, harder than oak, eucalyptus, hickory, you name it. Even the black mulberry, which is pretty damn hard. It's as if made of marble. But I have no idea what it is. One face was right on the pith and checked badly.

















sorry for the longwinded post


----------



## TerryDowning

I'm heading to San Clemente this Sunday (Niece's wedding), I may just have to make a quick stop in Lake Forrest and do some shopping.


----------



## palaswood

TerryD pm me if you want to stop by and say hi. You won't leave empty handed


----------



## terryR

Nice mallet, Mos! You guys are makin' it hard to decide which one I want! LOL!

Thanks, Joseph, bottom left corner with a roll…makes sense to me. That nasty free board is lovely!  I dunno anything about chinese wood, but that sure looks like rosewood of some sort?

Some of you have mentioned making TWO mallets as a gift, but if you don't have time…like me…maybe a small sample of odd wood from your shop would be a nice addition to the package? Just a thought?

4 more days…


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Gah! I'd better get hoppin'! I think I've picked out what I'm going to use…


----------



## john2005

Ug, only 4 days. All that's left is sanding and finish. May have to ship it wet…..


----------



## August

Hey TerryR
When are you doing marking gauge???


----------



## terryR

August, I'm NOT in charge of all these tool swaps, just this mallet swap! LOL. Looks like saws next, then maybe…who knows?

IF you really need a wooden marking gauge, I'll happily make you one for trade.  Any colour you like!

Got a stupid question for you metal workers…

Suppose I had a bronze rod just inder an inch in diameter, where do I find tapered drill bits to bore into the bronze? I have one made into a mallet head by Jim (Boatman), and he drilled them with a tapered bit, so the wedge at the top would have a few thousandths extra space? Google has been frustrating since I dunno what I'm searching for! LOL.

And what material for the drill bit? HSS or fancy? And what's a good lube? I've been using WD-40. Gotta be something better? Lots of questions…

Edit…maybe I want a tapered end mill???


----------



## August

Hey Terry
What is the bottom size of the hole you would like finish?
And shars.com has taperd reamers .
I'll suggeste reamer because You have lots of control over the work piece,
And bronze love to be machined in high speed,
And as for the cutting oil,
Don't really need it,
But need coolant.
I have a half inch shank reamer goes from 1/4 to 5/8
I can send it to you ????
Anyway hope I was able to answer your ( stupid question LOL)
Remember there is no stupid question


----------



## Boatman53

Hi Terry, It is not a tapered hole. I drilled straight through with a regular bit then took a dremel tool with a carbide burr to make one end oval in the fore and aft direction to resist twisting and loosening of the head.
Sorry I missed this swap. Got to get back to work now. Another two weeks of nothing but work and then I'll have a bit of time. I miss this place.
Jim


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Jim. I should've PM'd you with the question!  Sorry you aren't HERE, but glad you are busy with work.

August, thanks for the shars link…looking for ways to mod my wood lathe and drill press until the Precision Matthews arrives. yeah, right! NOT about to buy anything over 50 pounds until we get moved! LOL. And, thanks for mentioning high speed…I didn't even know that…

so, what's a good coolant? water? antifreeze?


----------



## August

TerryR 
Unfortunately I'm spoiled where I work I don't even read the name of that 55gallon drum it has oil that you mix with water. Monday I'll let you know
I have brass too?? Shaft LOL
Hint for trade LOL


----------



## terryR

^PM sent to ya, August…


----------



## john2005

Finally "finished". Terry, expect a pic as soon as its dry enough to handle.


----------



## emart

finished one mallet today and will get another one done in the next day or so. once my camera is charged ill send a pic for my entry


----------



## 489tad

Your mallet traveled to the Badlands of South Dakota. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## terryR

^ great post, Dan! 

...gotta finish my mallet today…gotta say it's a keeper!


----------



## Mosquito

not allowed to be a keeper Terry, sorry to say you have to mail it out to someone ;-)


----------



## terryR

^LOL, just kidding MOS.  But, I hope it's a keeper for someone!

One more day to turn in photos…so far we have 22 completed.

This is the list I have of completed mallets, IF you have sent me a photo, and don't see your name, PLEASE help correct the list and shoot me a PM. (no spam filters that way)

Otherwise, get them done, and send photo to [email protected]

Completed Mallet Swappers:
Slyy, Mosquito, Hammerthumb, TerryD, RRBOU, BigRedKnothead, GMatheson, Tim Dahn, Pezking7p, Garett, PAJA, Ripthorn, Sanding2day, 489tad, Woodmaster1, jeff82780, Waho6o9, bieser, Emart, Eddie, DonW, terryR

.


----------



## wormil

Handle is done, head is almost done, mostly finishing left.


----------



## palaswood

Very near to completion - as always I wait until the last possible moment… So that if something goes wrong now, Im sunk.

Wish me luck! (but I have to say, im pleased with the progress) - final teaser shot


----------



## DaddyZ

Got mine done over the weekend, will get pics sent tomorrow.

Made from "foundonroda" Wood, that is some hard wood !!


----------



## SASmith

I sent you an email, terry. One more coat of finish or wax and it will be done.


----------



## terryR

^ gotcha, Scott. Thanks!


----------



## wormil

My mallet has some major issues-basically it sucks, it's unusable. I can fix it but will probably have to make a new head from scratch. So I am going to have to drop out at the last minute.


----------



## jmartel

Just sent my photo in.


----------



## 489tad

Your mallet visited Mt. Rushmore today. Maybe later I'll take it to the hotel bar. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ShaneA

I will try to send pics tomorrow. Knocked a couple mallet versions out over the weekend.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I sure hope I get Dan's mallet. It'll be sooo cultured.


----------



## 489tad

Red you'll like this. The mallet only made the parking lot.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

OHhhhh. I always dreamed of playing ball there. The biggest "show" I ever made was McNichols arena in Denver.

Picket Fence!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I feel like a gigantic ass for doing this, but I'm probably going to have to drop out at the last minute too. If I can manage some shop time tonight I might not have to, but that doesn't seem likely at this point.


----------



## john2005

Dan is giving that mallet the best life ever. Whoever gets it will have big shoes to fill…


----------



## terryR

Sorry to hear you guys drop out, but believe me, I know what it's like for life to get in the way of shop time! IMO, it will always happen until there is no life or no shop. 

I can easily wait till the end of today to close photo submission if that helps anyone, but it's time for this show to proceed…saw swappers are already planning! LOL.

Dan, I'm a little sorry I didn't just give you a recipient before you left on vacation…but you've turned it into such an intriguing affair! I love it!  Thanks for being a good sport.

I've seen some nice mallets so far…gonna be some happy campers on July1! just sayin'


----------



## BigRedKnothead

It's not a huge deal if folks have to drop out, life happens. That's why not assigning partners until after photos are submitted work so well for these swaps.


----------



## phillsam

Oh man, so close to Christmas… i mean *Mallet Day*!


----------



## Mosquito

I agree with Red, that's why it works so well, it prevents people from getting stuck with no swap item (not in any way shape or form am I trying to imply that those who have to drop out would do it intentionally).


----------



## Hammerthumb

I agree that life happens. I had to drop out of the last swap due to a death in the family. I did make 2 mallets for this swap. I am willing to give both to the swap. One caveat though, the first mallet is a rather large morticing mallet. Would be good for someone who is of great stature - Red…or maybe Thor…


----------



## Ripthorn

Hammer, funny you say that, I have nicknamed the one I made as Mjolnir, Thor's hammer, because it is perfect for "convincing" resistant pieces or tools.


----------



## Bieser

Sorry guys I have not been following all the chat. When are we expecting to receive information on who we ship the mallet to?


----------



## Mosquito

*Photo/Item Submission Deadline June10th.*
As soon as you complete your mallet, send me a picture via email along with your LJ user name. If you complete your project early please submit it. I will get back to you on whom will receive your gift…Please only send one photo to me via email, just want to make sure you have built a mallet, so no one gets left out.

*Shipping Deadline June17th.*

So sometime between the 10th and the 17th, if you send [email protected] an e-mail with a finished photo of the mallet by end of today, you should get an e-mail with a recipient to send to.


----------



## terryR

^thanks, Mos.

I'll send everyone an email with your recipient's address in the next 5 days…just waiting for the List to be filled with a few more mallets.


----------



## DaddyZ

Pic sent to TerryR


----------



## Pezking7p

So I made a pretty big mortising mallet, too. I guess it's a theme?


----------



## Hammerthumb

I guess everyone saw the Thor movies??


----------



## Pezking7p

Maybe if I attached a bungie to the handle you could throw it and it would come back. This could be fun/dangerous.

"ok, explain to me again how you hit yourself in the head with a hammer???"


----------



## Hammerthumb

If I did that it would come back and hit me in the thumb!


----------



## jmartel

My mallet is smaller/lighter. So, whoever gets it has one thats probably not as good for mortising as it is for paring and other more detailed work.


----------



## palaswood

Pic sent - I'm stoked - I hope whoever receives it is as pleased with it as I am.


----------



## 7Footer

I'm pretty happy about mine too, I did a turned carving mallet. Can't wait to find out who my recipient is!


----------



## DaddyZ

Mortise & Tennon


----------



## palaswood

I can't say for sure what Im looking at here DaddyZ, but i'm strangely aroused by it.


----------



## ShaneA

Sent my picture Terry, if you didn't get it. Let me know. Thanks again for being the swap master.


----------



## donwilwol

Started early this time Shane?


----------



## ShaneA

Yep Don, I started Saturday on the first one. Which left plenty of tome to build a log resaw sled for my bandsaw, cut up some firewood and then make another Sunday. My philosophy is definitely not to rush right ot there.

On a separate note. Cutting up little firewood log and seeing what was inside was damn cool in Christmas sort of way. Couldn't imagine having a mill and set up like you do. I would be addicted, and with my hoarding tendencies…trouble.


----------



## terryR

Thunderstorms and power off and on all day here…internet access is too frustrating at the moment!

Important PC is still unplugged, so I will have to wait till morning to see the last few entries…

Thanks to all who participated! Together, we made a couple of dozen mallets nicer than store-bought, and are about to 'meet' some new LJ's via snail mail.


----------



## 489tad

Your mallet visited Deadwood SD and the Blackhills today. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Slyy

Been away from LJ's for several days, life keeps ya busy sometimes! Glad to see almost all of us were able to make it! Certainly understand that life has a way of happening for those who were unae to participate as they'd hoped. Can't wait to see what we've all turned out!


----------



## DaddyZ

Another Teaser…

What to make a mallet out of ???

Foundonroda


----------



## 489tad

Your mallet spent the day in the Black Hills "Custer National Park". I was not allowed to get near live buffalo so the stuffed one will have to do.










That young lady was about 6ft from the door.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## john2005

Did I miss it, or is the power still out at Terry's?

And Dan, a good mallet should take on a buffalo, especially If you made a morticing one like others…


----------



## terryR

John, nothing missed so far…swap info going out today…Please be patient with this old man sending out 30 emalis, I only do that for a swap. Hey, some of you young computer geeks should volunteer for swap moderator in the future! LOL!

DaddyZ, love that foundonroda! I grabbed 2 chunks of ? yesterday on the way home from the Dr. No clue what it is? Has very black sap wood…probably spalted…and appears very healthy to inhale whilst being worked.


----------



## john2005

No worries Terry, I'm sure you have your hands full. Thank you by the way!


----------



## terryR

Well, since my wife is out of town, I had to put the names in a basket and draw them out randomly. 

Anyone that didn't just receive an address for their recipient, lemme know. Or, if I told you to mail yourself a mallet…lemme know. LOL!


----------



## SASmith

Can we mail now or do we wait 'til the 17th?


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am mailing mine out tomorrow to the lucky person.


----------



## 7Footer

Whoever gets me, feel free to be in no big hurry to send it out, I'm gonna have a really hard time not opening it until July 1st!

Got my recipient, it will most likely be going out on Monday morning…. Stoked!


----------



## palaswood

So the person we're sending to is NOT the person sending back to us?


----------



## 7Footer

I'm not sure but for the plane swap that's how they did it, no one sent to the same person they received from.


----------



## terryR

yep, it's a circle, no one swapped with their swapper. if that made sense?

feel free to mail any time, 17th is the last day to mail.

please don't open or post photos till July1.

everyone can post their own build after July1, add the tag 'malletswap2014' to your project, and all our mallets will show up on the same page…


----------



## jmartel

Mine will likely be mailed out saturday or Monday since I have to go to the post office then anyway.


----------



## Slyy

Awesome! Think I'll likely get mine shipped out to the lucky person Saturday! Summer Christmas can't come soon enough!


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

A couple of more days with the mallet before I ship her off to its new home. Going to try and get some outdoor photos of it this weekend. Then I'll round up some misc stuff to send with just for the hell of it. If the mallet can't be useful for the end user (it's a smasher too) then maybe the bonus junk will compensate for it!


----------



## 489tad

Your mallet drove across Wyoming today. Some of the most beautiful country I've seen. The Big Horn state forest at 8000 feet and switch back after switch back. Awesome! I'll keep you posted.









Cody Wyoming.


----------



## john2005

^haha…posted. I thought you were hand delivering.


----------



## Gshepherd

Same here, I was impressed by such impressive delivery but now it was just all a Hoax…. I see the box is open…..... Just sayin…......................


----------



## Mosquito

That would have made for the most epic swap story though… "And then I heard a knock on my door, thinking it was the postman… but it wasn't, it was this guy that handed me a mallet, and walked away…"


----------



## terryR

Hey, you guys, I think Dan IS hand delivering! hint, hint. LOL!

Wyoming, Montana, Dakotas…what an awesome trip. Sounds dry, at least…










Here, it's exactly 78 degrees, and 78% humidity in the shade. And, I'm waiting for the grass to dry so I can mow, again today! Life cannot move me to Colorado soon enough! LOL!

Hey, how about a shop swap?


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

I hope Dan's delivering to one of us Missoula guys so we can buy him a beer! Hopefully the box is open because he's been taking some epic pictures of the mallet in the adventure too!


----------



## john2005

I'm all for buying him a beer even if he's just passin through. Hint hint Dan.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

John, we could "buy" him beer at Big Sky Brewery. Plus that's close to my work and right off of the interstate!

http://bigskybrew.com/









That is, if your are passing through this way, Dan.


----------



## john2005

Count me in!


----------



## 489tad

Hey fellas if your up for beer delivery I'm in Jackson Hole WY for the night but I never refuse beer with my eggs. Thanks for the offer though.










Your mallet visited old faithful today. If you look close at the box you can see a handle peeking out. No hoax.










I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Crap, I just remembered I need to sign mine. Better get that done today before I ship it.


----------



## Pezking7p

Love the handle teaser with just the tip peeking out.

Do I need to sign mine??? Not sire I have anything to sign with…sharpie?


----------



## waho6o9

I'm not going to sign as it might mess it up like last time.

Oops. Leave well enough alone.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I haven't signed mine in the past….but I'm gonna try in an inconspicuous spot. I picked up a little wood burning pen.


----------



## Mosquito

I've signed every swap item I've made except the plane, where I used metal letter stamps on the toe for my username, initials and the date. On the mallets I signed them on the end of the handle, as I left those flat.

My submission went in the mail yesterday, and should be delivered on Friday


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha, I just signed mine on the end of the handle. It looks kinda amateurish….but I still like it.

And I only burned ONE finger.


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, no wood burner so I went the fine Sharpie route on the bottom of the handle. Hopefully isn't too amateurish looking.


----------



## john2005

I like that Dan signed his "Old Faithful". Good stuff there.


----------



## 489tad

Travel day today. Wyoming, Idaho, Wyoming, Utah, Wyoming, Utah. Most ranch land. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

And it's off!
Expected delivery day: Wednesday June 18th


----------



## 489tad

Your mallet spent the day at Snowbird Resort Utah. It goes in the mail Monday.


----------



## Pezking7p

Mallet shipped on my way to the airport, but in my haste I completely forgot to put anything in there to say it was from me! Lol. I see a card filled with sawdust in someone's future.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Shipped mallet today and should arrive on Wednesday the 18th.


----------



## terryR

Guess I better warn you guys…ALL of you with kids…

I've contacted your kids via email to make sure that Daddy doesn't open His gift until July1. Your kids are all over the idea and are watching closely!!! LOL!










A random shot of my FIRST mallet…one piece cherry. Was goggling for mallet images to copy, and this guy kept popping up! Tons of other LJ mallets, too. Awesome.


----------



## Pezking7p

Terry, I kept finding LJ mallets too! In fact, if you search for almost anything, inevitably LJ work pops up in the list.


----------



## terryR

^yeah, I like that!
...can tell I'm hanging with the right crowd!


----------



## palaswood

...sign it.. .yeah.. Thanks! Good thing I didnt ship it yet. Time to break out the soldering iron (poor man's woodburning tool)


----------



## waho6o9

The mallet flew the coop today and should

arrive in Colorado via UPS.

Thanks for everything terryR, good job!


----------



## donwilwol

2 1/2 mallets in a box headed west. I hope quantity is valued over quality!


----------



## Pezking7p

On a side note, walking into the ups store carrying a large mallet has a tendency to draw significant amounts of attention.


----------



## palaswood

Probably thinking you're about to go Postal - but that youre just really bad at it

My mallet is still drying. Gotta burn in my mark and then send it on its way east. I gotta admit. I'm experiencing some separation anxiety…


----------



## TerryDowning

I lieu of signing and due to the discussion on "Maker's Marks". I made the final touch this morning. Should ship tomorrow on the deadline.










My Initials TLD


----------



## palaswood

Ok that looks like maple to me Ter 

Nice mark. I'm gonna try to incorporate a Tree somehow into mine… cause this stuff grows on em


----------



## TerryDowning

You are correct Joseph.

Maple it is.


----------



## 7Footer

The mallet is en route! 6 fragile stickers and plenty of packing.









Hoping to avoid this:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mine's off to the races. I just hope the Royal Mounted Police don't confiscate it


----------



## palaswood

7footer ROFL - great scene… 
I will be boxing mine with plenty of shavings, and boxing that box with plenty of packing peanuts; this is where having had so many menial jobs is a plus - I once worked as a shipping clerk.

When in doubt, use a bigger box with MORE packing. Think about a steel rod from an improperly packed thingamabob shooting into your package and spearing your piece, then plan for your work to survive that and you'll be good.

And hint: if you shake it, it should NOT move inside, at all.


----------



## john2005

I raced to the shipping depot that closes at 6, walked in at 5:55 feelin pretty good. Got home and realized not everything was in the box. Not feelin so smart now.


----------



## terryR

John, that sucks…can you mail another box?

Guess I'm pretty anal about packing…usually takes me 45 minutes to pack the box and write a note! 

One word of caution to anyone mailing ME anything…either pack it like it's headed to a war zone, or just leave it loose in a box which already has holes large enough for my mail carrier to fit his fingers in and check it out! Sometimes the truth hurts…but our postal delivery man opens 1/2 of our packages, then tries to cover it up!

I got a handful of special drill bits designed for drilling acrylic last week…didn't have to even open the box to remove my bits, the receipt, and all extra shipping paper! Dude made a hole large enough for three fingers this time! 

No worries, I'm not about to go postal…I AM postal! LOL! Feeling kinda like Sherman…just wanna burn a mile wide path of everything on my way to CO.


----------



## 489tad

Terry after this swap send all of us your address and we'll mail you pre loaded mouse traps. Your postman will have to change his name to knuckles.


----------



## terryR

^ LOL.

maybe just write 'Live worms' on the side of the box?


----------



## john2005

Mousetraps sound like a good idea

Yeah, I will have to just send a second package. Wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't put a note in saying specifically that this was included. Oh well


----------



## Slyy

Not gonna get mine shipped today likely, been messing with family stuff! Paternal Grabdmother passes Sunday, not unexpected. She'd had progressively worsening Alzheimer's for the last 8 years. Honestly suprised she survived the last 4, my dad and grandfather both passed almost back-to-back at that time. I'll get 'er mailed tomorrow or Thursday though so no worries hopefully!!!

Take care fellas!


----------



## palaswood

I'm not going to rush it out today simply because there is a "deadline"; it's not gonna take 2 weeks to get there, and I'm sure the recipient would prefer a better finished product rather than staring at a box for a week before being able to open it.

But i'll probably get it into the mail tomorrow or thursday. I have some ideas im 'tooling' around with to dress up the mallet. You only get to make your first mallet swap mallet once, so make it a good one, thats what I say. 

and I'm sort of a rebel…


----------



## Ripthorn

Mine is on the front porch with the mail carrier scheduled to pick up tomorrow. It's going out priority flat rate (a beast of a mallet), so should be there by the end of the week.


----------



## jmartel

Mine left for Ohio today. Should be there Thursday from what they said. I mis-judged how many shavings I would need to cushion it, so it's not as well packed as I had wanted, but I had about 2 minutes to spare before they closed for the day. Hopefully it'll be ok.


----------



## wormil

Here is the handle of the mallet I was going to swap. Still need to make new heads for it. One head is Delrin, the other resembles the handle but is cartoonishly large.


----------



## john2005

In a strange twist of fate, the shipping depot called this a.m. (I had left a message). They held the package till my wife was able to run the missing piece down. Worked out.


----------



## terryR

Jake, sorry to hear of your troubles…hang in there, Buddy, you've still got us LJ's for friends and semi-family.

Hopefully the shipping deadline will urge others to get their gift in the mail in time to reach the far side before month's end…

RickM, that's a pretty handle! What's the wood? Hmmm, a whacker with a Delrin head…sounds like a good tool to have around the lathe! When it's finished, and IF you don't wanna keep it, I bet I can find something in my shop to trade for it! If you want to keep, I understand, but share more photos so I can copy.


----------



## palaswood

Yes Rick thats a real nice handle ya got there. Is that mahogany and paduak? my best guess.

Did you weight the delrin head? or is it heavy enough? I have some smaller pieces from my buddy across the parking lot here at work who runs the machine shop. They use it for knee replacement joints they mill on CNC - and I've been looking for a useful application - Cool!


----------



## 7Footer

Wow, already!
Delivered On:
Wednesday, 06/18/2014 at 10:26 A.M.
Left At:
Front Door


----------



## john2005

^Wow! 
Received on 06/18 at 12 p.m.
Found on fron door.

Sweet! She feels pretty heavy…


----------



## GMatheson

I just got mine dropped off at the post office an hour ago. Guess I'm a bit of a slacker.


----------



## wormil

Padauk and ipe in the handle and face. I didn't weight the Delrin, it's heavy enough I think.


----------



## 7Footer

It's a whopper John! Not the only thing in the box though.


----------



## TerryDowning

Mine went into the mail last night.


----------



## emart

mallet is in the mail


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mallets left an hour ago.


----------



## 489tad

Checked the tracking. Your mallet is on its way.


----------



## Pezking7p

I can't wait til my recipient opens his mallet!


----------



## Woodmaster1

My mallet should have arrived at it's destination today.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Mine seems to have made it too. Really hope I packed it well enough.


----------



## john2005

Kinda diggin the whole Christmas in July thing.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, PAJA, based on the weight, I'm not sure anything could damage what is in that box. Must say I was very happy to see it, just so happened to be the one day that I checked the mail before the wife .

My mallet is set to arrive tomorrow at its recipient's house, I believe.


----------



## terryR

Wow! Got my mallet yesterday! In an intact box!!! Thanks, Randy!

NOW, I gotta till WHEN to open it? 
LOL!


----------



## Pezking7p

Box arrived last night. Looks like Terry's mailman got a hold of it…hole big enough for most of a hand to get inside. Looks like Purple Heart 

The box just sat there staring at me all night. "Open me, pezking. No one will know." Waiting is going to be hard.


----------



## ShaneA

In my fine tradition of procrastination…I will try to mail mine today. Luckily it is not going too far. Looking forward to see what everyone comes up with for the 2nd mallet swap. Should be some fine additions to shops.


----------



## terryR

Bummer, Dan, I hope the mallet isn't scratched or damaged. I wanted to be sure my recipient puts the first ding on my mallet…not usps!

Heck, yesterday, our postman delivered THREE boxes to our house wrapped in a trash bag…never done that before! We usually get a hand written note that says 'Package's at post office' then I have to drive and get them.

Starting last week, I've been putting all pre-opened boxes BACK in our mailbox exactly as received (sans goodies), raising the lil red flag, and just walking away. I think He has gotten my point, and doesn't even want to make eye contact, hence the delivery yesterday?

Nope, not going postal…


----------



## Woodmaster1

Dan I hope the other items in the box are there. I thought bubble wrap would be enough . Maybe an armor plated box would have been a better option. LOL


----------



## Mosquito

hope mine doesn't show up today, might be a bit soggy by the time I get home lol LOTS of heavy rain, we're at about 3.5" so far since it started raining around 2am this morning


----------



## DaddyZ

Mine Should be arriving Today In WA

in-transit

Expected Delivery Day: Thursday, June 19, 2014

Product & Tracking Information

Postal Product:
Priority Mail 2-Day™

Features:

$50 insurance included

USPS Tracking™

Date & Time

Status of Item

Location

June 19, 2014 , 5:12 am

Depart USPS Sort Facility

ANAHEIM, CA 92899


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Good to hear, Rip!

Glad it's not leaking  and I hope you have a good sense of adventure! So glad they had a flat rate box that it would all fit in.


----------



## palaswood

Good point about leaking - i still havent shipped mine out - i'll make sure to waterproof the packaging best I can just in case of weather. It's funny, I live in Orange County in southern california, so I don't even CONSIDER stuff like rain and snow being an issue with deliveries… HA HA - probably a daily concern for most of you

yeah, i am kinda rubbing it in 

(But you guys have all the forests so…)

and Anaheim is right around the corner from me, relatively speaking


----------



## Ripthorn

You know palaswood, I just moved to TX from Syracuse, NY. I no longer have to worry about 10' of annual snowfall, plus the rainy season, which is the remainder of the year that is not the snowy season .


----------



## Pezking7p

I don't think anything happened to the mallet in the box I received. Just got torn.


----------



## palaswood

No peeking Pezking7p !

Ripthorn, Whats snow?


----------



## 7Footer

A package from Hoosick Falls just arrived on my doorstep, looks to be in tact, it's got some real weight to it, heft if you will. Can't believe I have to wait 12 days to open it! Thanks Don!


----------



## RRBOU

"Wow! Got my mallet yesterday! In an intact box!!! Thanks, Randy!

NOW, I gotta till WHEN to open it? 
LOL!" 
- terryR

My pleasure Terry


----------



## jmartel

Mine got here today. Yeah, there's no way it's going to be waiting until the 1st to be opened.

Judging by the address, I got 489tad's.


----------



## 489tad

JMart I'm glad you got it. I wasn't worried but the "post office" at the resort is a 4' x 8' closet in the back of the pharmacy. The guy seemed pretty excited to handle a priority box.


----------



## ShaneA

Mine arrived today! Plus I was able to get the ones I built sent via USPS as well.


----------



## Sanding2day

Mallet and Christmas in July goodies all packed up and awaiting drop off… Holding off due to vacationing recipent but will get it sent off on Monday in hopes of being there at return or day after… Good fun!!


----------



## Slyy

I got word from my wife that a box from Minnesota is waiting for me at home when I get back from funerals services! Mine should be in the mail tomorrow when I get back!!! Then the waiting begins…...


----------



## Mosquito

Right on time


----------



## phillsam

My mallet will be shipping out today at lunchtime.

My (10 month old) son decided to get Pneumonia and it has really messed up the last week and a half.


----------



## terryR

darn, sorry about your son, Eddie…hope you've got a good pediatrician.

Time for one more teaser?










THIS is why I'm moving to CO! friggin shop here is 80 degrees and 70% humidity during mid-day. And I find it difficult to make pretty stuff when my beard is dripping sweat on the project, or my LN plane. Oh, the horror!


----------



## Ripthorn

You know Terry, my shop here is pushing 100. Humidity isn't quite 70%, but still, I sweat like a pig out there. I chalk it up to being a good workout . That and I have no beard and no LN plane, so I guess my motivations are a little different.


----------



## Mosquito

lately my garage has been the same way, it's been in the 80's and raining a lot lately, so 90%+ humidity. One good thing about the rain is that with the sun not out, the garage stays cooler. If it's 80 and sunny the garage is usually around 95-100 when I get home. Box fan in the back window and side window open and in an hour it's usually around 85… manageable lol

Luckily the "shop" is still a spare bedroom, and thus has central air still


----------



## Slyy

Yeah, house with enough space to build one or already existing shop with ability to beat/cool is definitely on my priority list! 105 degree summers and 30 degree winters makes OK not so garage shop friendly at times!


----------



## Sanding2day

I have been spoiled the past few seasons after insulating the shop I broke out the only window and installed an air/heat window unit which does a fine job of keeping the shop at 75 degree year round. Have one on Amazon on the cheap. Believe mine cost $400 at the time.

http://www.amazon.com/LG-Window-Mounted-Conditioner-Supplemental-Control/dp/B0073HPTY0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WWVSDZQKW33YQ9BE05R


----------



## Mosquito

30 degree winter ins't bad, I do fine in the garage in the mid 30's to upper 40's when I was at my parents'. 105 degrees however… no thanks


----------



## Hammerthumb

105 to 115 degrees is hot. I don't have the humidity except in monsoon season. I do have an ac unit in the shop, but usually turn it on the night before I'm going to work in the shop. Thinking about a larger unit this year.


----------



## DaddyZ

Received a box in the mail Saturday !!!!

The Mailman Left it at the end of the driveway in the grass, Lucky it was still there when I went to check…


----------



## Sanding2day

Good save Pat!

*Teaser shot, the one that got away*










As I thought the Christmas in July idea was a good one, I filled the box with misc odds and ends which I thought someone *might* be able to use in a small project. Hopefully the recipient does not have a similar wood hoarding problem as I do. The medium flat rate wouldn't work as it was distorted from the stuffing of contents and I was forced to repack into a large.

Regretfully the above ? *Sawzall dovetails* from Honduran Mahogany were missed during repack and will not be making the trip. Certain this comes as a terrible blow but there is more of the wood and I can assist with plans if you have the Sawzall  Accuracy is only important if mating the joint! 

Mailing was a project in and of itself

*Making the contents fit into the original medium box*










Note that this was *not the cleanest or safest hold down method* for this operation, but was trying to avoid pulling the Oak board all the way back out as it was in there tight but not tight enough… Both jagged cut pieces are en route now  which reminds me about the Walnut stir stick which had to be broken in order to fit for the trip… Anyhow, expected delivery Wednesday the 25th.

*Merry Christmas in July…*


----------



## Woodmaster1

I just got my package today and no damage. I can't wait to open it.


----------



## terryR

Yep, Woodmaster1, mine is 2 feet away…killing me!

Dan, ummm, I'm not sure what to say. But that's the first time I've seen a flat rate box on a crosscut sled, pretty sure!

LOL.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Received notification of delivery for what I sent out. We still have over a week to wait??


----------



## terryR

Paul, you can open yours'
but you have to volunteer to be the next swap master after the saw swap!
LOL.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Great. I get permission, and I have not received mine yet. Maybe it will be sitting on my porch in the 105 degree heat when I get home.

As far as being a swap master, if things get any worse at work I wont have time to even check in on LJs. Have some rough projects going on. Work takes up too much of my time right now.


----------



## palaswood

I'm saving my recipient the agony of staring at the box this entire week, and it has NOT A THING to do with me being a staunch procrastinator. It ships tomorrow, and I'll send it so it gets there before the weekend.


----------



## jmartel

I was thinking about starting a box swap next. I was going to wait a bit until I get my shop cleaned up and organized some first, but I figured a wooden box swap where the only requirements are that it fits in a large flat rate box would be good. Low cost of entry for people that don't want to spend $75 or so on the saw swap one.

And there would be a large variety. Many many different ways to do it.


----------



## palaswood

+1 boxswap


----------



## Woodmaster1

I would join in on a box swap as well.


----------



## Pezking7p

Can we do kitchen cabinet swap?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Dan I am getting ready to build kitchen cabinets it would save me some time. I could trade one cabinet for a kitchen full.LOL.


----------



## Pezking7p

Same here. I'm hoping everything is going to go…perfect.


----------



## Mosquito

Box swap could be fun, I haven't made too many boxes ( only 1 so far lol)


----------



## Sanding2day

+ 1 for a box swap… Still trying to wrap my head around what kind of saw and method for construction and material attainment. Still have yet to make one of those pesky bandsaw boxes which look like so much fun…


----------



## Mosquito

I'd like to make a bandsaw box, but would first have to acquire a bandsaw lol


----------



## Sanding2day

Not necessarily the easiest method but a vice and a coping saw would likely do the trick…


----------



## jmartel

Sounds like a box swap it is. Guess I'll come up with the details and post up a new thread for it.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Received a package from Western Tile and Marble today. I hope it's a mallet because I don't think there's enough tile to finish the bathroom remodel!










I would be in for a box swap too. As long as there's enough lead time to complete it. Lots of stuff in our home to be done this summer.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm up for a box swap as long as it is after the saw swap.

I can see you with a treadle power bandsaw Mos!

Working on a couple of kitchen cabinets right now. I hate kitchen cabinets!


----------



## Hammerthumb

PAJA - must be that new lightweight tile.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Coping saw, no thanks. Treadle powered bandsaw … maybe lol


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

I was wondering what you could have stuffed in there!  Yes, I could go for either a bathroom swap or kitchen cabinet swap too. Slowly revamping our 1957 house. This last weekend consisted of pulling out rotten bathroom flooring. At least the revamp will keep me preoccupied while this box sits in the living room taunting me as I pass by.


----------



## waho6o9

My mallet arrived today. Now for the count down.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## terryR

Cannot believe it, but I've never built a box! Just a few square objects with walls and no lid. Box would certainly push me to improve my joinery!!! Will keep my eyes open for the swap.

Has the saw swap already started, or have a finite end?  Guess I better ask questions over there…

So sorry you girls are tempted to a point of grief by the gift box currently teasing you in the living rooms across LJ land…that was part of my evil plan at the outset! EVIL! EVIL! LOL!


----------



## Mosquito

Still no box so not having any issues with not opening it yet lol


----------



## Sanding2day

Box arrived this morning, no return address that I could find (noticed it on the way to work) Have me intrigued! Pleasant receiving this on my Bday  Thus far only my mother has shot me a text  Would be nice to know where the mallet originated.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, happy birthday! (and not me)


----------



## Sanding2day

Thank you Mos… Only 6 more hours of work and get to find out what the family got me from their garage selling rust hunts. Know there were some new (old) chisels and a couple saws… Good fun!


----------



## waho6o9

Happy B-Day Dan and have some fun with

your rust hunt treasures.


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks Jimmy… No doubt, always good to have more toys


----------



## GMatheson

Picked up a nice box from Iowa at the post office this morning.










I will have to get the wife to hide it until mallet day.

Out of sight - out of mind - no temptation

And happy birthday Dan


----------



## Mosquito

> I will have to get the wife to hide it until mallet day.
> Out of sight - out of mind - no temptation
> 
> - GMatheson


Let me know how that goes lol Seems good in theory…


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks Greg… Only 6 more days of temptation… Makes me think, who would know


----------



## BigRedKnothead

MMmmmm Iowa.


----------



## 489tad

Happy birthday Dan!

A kitchen cabinet swap. Great idea!

Box swap is cool.


----------



## Sanding2day

Thanks Dan if you hadn't picked up on it your package is expected to be delivered tomorrow… Sorry about the "Sawzall dovetails" being missed on the repack…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Happy birthday Dan.


----------



## Sanding2day

Thank you Paul…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Your welcome Dan.

Well, now I can join the crowd that has to sit and stare for a few days!


----------



## palaswood

My contribution is officially on its way, and i know some of you haven't received a box yet (myself included,I hope it arrives soon, im so excited).

I checked on the weather of it's destination, and it will be raining all week (except tomorrow), and its scheduled to arrive Thursday. But I waterproofed it, so we're all good 










Too revealing?


----------



## RRBOU

Woo hoo
The wife called and said that a package has arrived. I will not be going back home until the 14th of July so the waiting game gets prolonged for me.


----------



## RRBOU

> My contribution is officially on its way, and i know some of you haven t received a box yet (myself included,I hope it arrives soon, im so excited).
> 
> I checked on the weather of it s destination, and it will be raining all week (except tomorrow), and its scheduled to arrive Thursday. But I waterproofed it, so we re all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a family site not a burlesque?
> 
> Too revealing?
> 
> - palaswood


----------



## RRBOU

Got to get this quote part down.

I thought this was a family site not a burlesque.


----------



## TerryDowning

Box swap sounds like fun



> Box swap could be fun, I haven t made too many boxes ( only 1 so far lol)
> 
> - Mosquito


Mos, you could use a Turning saw. (rather than a coping saw.)


----------



## Airframer

Mines officially in the mail and should reach it's destination on Thurs. I once again forgot to include a note of any kind… I might eventually remember to do that after the next 15 swaps or so lol.

I have also had a rather large box in my hands for the last week. Either this is a hammer meant for Thor or I have shrunk lol…. the suspense..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Is killing me!


----------



## DonBroussard

I didn't sign up for this swap (now regretting it), but I've been following this thread from the beginning. I enjoyed the traveling mallet posts-very nicely done. I am anxious to see the swap mallets in a few short days.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, you could use a Turning saw. (rather than a coping saw.)
> - TerryDowning


Then I better hope I get one of those in the saw swap lol


----------



## Slyy

Well forget to make a post that I sent it! Shipped it out Monday post office told me it should arrive in Sunny California on the 30th! My box from Minnesota is just glaring at me from the futon in the office!


----------



## Mosquito

you could probably open it up Jake, it may take you until July to unwrap them lol


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Got home late last night and saw a Package from from Alabama on my table. If this is one of those sweet turned mallets by TerryR, I'm gonna be dancing around in my shop come July.


----------



## Mosquito

Red, don't lie, you dance around in your shop anyway


----------



## Slyy

Haha Mos, ya got me a bit worried now! I feel I over wrapped my swap item as well!


----------



## Mosquito

I just had some really odd packing material laying around that I got from something else I had purchased. It's about wrapped up like a mummy lol


----------



## ShaneA

I wrapped mine like an idiot probably. Pat is going to have to cut it loose w/ a sharp knife and risk both damage and serious injury. Maybe not the best idea in hindsight.


----------



## Mosquito

I was kind enough to use painters tape, and had folded over the ends to make nice little tabs to remove the tape from the packaging


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, don t lie, you dance around in your shop anyway
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## Slyy

Mos, mine's about the same! Wife got her flute back from service a month ago or so, wrapped up in foam strip kinda stuff, good thing I hoarded it from her before she threw it away!!


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Mine may have been overpacked too. Lots of foam wrap and shrink wrap. (And some gallon ziplock bags)


----------



## Slyy

Do the Carlton Baby!


----------



## 489tad

Package from southern illinois today! Come on July.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Kind of quiet on this thread today so I thought I would share my lunch time project of the week. My friend/co-worker has taken up carving. After building a mallet for the swap, then starting one for myself, he said he needed a mallet to carve on. I asked him how big. His response…HUGE… so here is the blank I came up with for him. It's made of Alder with a few pieces of hard maple.









3 piece laminate head M&T









Next to my 10oz Vaughn hammer









The Chad with his next carving blank!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Only Red could swing that thing!


----------



## Mosquito

Package was waiting for me when I got home


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap that thing is UGE!

Has anyone cracked yet, broken down and opened their box? I'm still holding strong, the box stares at me every time I walk into the shop but I haven't given in…. Maybe I'll stay up until midnight on June 30th, lol.


----------



## terryR

^awesome mallet! Would love to see it after Chad carves it…


----------



## palaswood

BOOYAH! BE JEALOUS!!

I feel like I hit the swap lottery. Thanks Airframer.


----------



## phillsam

All of these packages are getting me excited…i keep hoping i will see it on my porch when i get home from work!


----------



## Airframer

I swear that box looked much better 2 days ago… thanks USPS.


----------



## Pezking7p

My box sits on the extra couch under a pile of clean laundry. That oughta be safe for a few days.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Mine is by my chair waiting for 12:01 am July 1st.


----------



## Ripthorn

Mine sits on the floor right next to the bench. I am thinking that mine just might have to be opened when it's July 1st somewhere other than here… That's right, let chaos ensue!


----------



## DaddyZ

*let chaos ensue*

1st to Crack - Probably Not
1st to admit it though

Gotta Say 'My Daughter Cracked, she couldn't help it, she opened my Box"

Sorry ShaneA !!!!!!!

Cant Wait for picture Day !!!!!!!!!

Yeah, Blame it on her - Truth be told She had to see what it was…..


----------



## Slyy

Haha, too funny Pat.

Had my wife hide it from me!


----------



## Mosquito

mine is sitting on the dining table… that we never use, so I should be ok lol


----------



## Sanding2day

I admit nothing but remain curious who sent the what I believe to be a beautiful beast of a turned Osage Orange carvers mallet with no note or return address. Also looking forward to picture day and many thanks to the one who would go nameless at this point!! Will enjoy from 1Jul and on and never admit to enjoying it in late June…


----------



## DaddyZ

Knew I wasn't alone !!!!!!

You Guys gonna be jealous


----------



## donwilwol

> Knew I wasn t alone !!!!!!
> 
> You Guys gonna be jealous
> 
> - DaddyZ


now that's just mean!!


----------



## jmartel

I freely admitted up front that I probably wasn't going to wait until the 1st. Whether I opened it or not yet is the question.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

The mallet I sent away is more of a weekend mallet rather than a "school day" mallet. So if it gets opened I won't even be a little bit upset. Mine still sits at home, alone in the living room. Just waiting….


----------



## GMatheson

My box may be locked in the trunk of the wife's car but I am not 100% sure where it is. I know that if it was sitting there for a week I would have caved and opened it. So far this outta sight outta mind is working but I am really looking forward to digging in to see what I got.


----------



## Woodmaster1

All this talk is not making waiting any easier.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll wait


----------



## palaswood

I did not open the mallet, and I have no idea what it looks like - but all that rattling around in the box had me concerned. I must have accidentally made a tiny hole because low and behold ,some pen blank size pieces of marblewood(?) came tumbling out along with a strip of ebony (?) And some purple heart I believe also. It's not cheating.it's not. (thanks! I love new woods man. You have no idea)


----------



## TerryDowning

> All of these packages are getting me excited…i keep hoping i will see it on my porch when i get home from work!
> 
> - Eddie


Totally agree


----------



## Slyy

Honestly, waiting for the first makes me realize something: I've never been this excited by a group of strange men. Just saying…....


----------



## terryR

Jake, we're not ALL that strange…
LOL.


----------



## terryR

So….
Who is still waiting for a package?


----------



## phillsam

Count me as still eagerly waiting


----------



## 489tad

I keep shaking that box. It wants opened.


----------



## 7Footer

^me too, lol. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## terryR

I think one's coming to ya, Eddie!

I hid my box under that crusty 409 I just bought and don't want to touch either…yuck…










...yeah, the blade is STILL rusted into the mouth…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I can't take it, I'm opening mine. 









-
-
-
-
Oh good. I got the boxes mixed up. It's just my new marking gauge;-)


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Red, I started reading your post and started heading towards my box to see if I would cave too. Damn prankster!

terryR- never thought I would say anything like this, but this is worse than waiting for Christmas as a kid.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Less than 27 hours to the big opening.


----------



## Mosquito

Can I pretend I live on the east coast? lol


----------



## ShaneA

I caved in…I won't be able to get pictures up tonight, but I am super stoked with the mallet I received. LJ SASmith really made a quality piece. Looking forward to posting the pics, and seeing what everyone came up with.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, I haven't opened it yet, and I won't feel that bad if I open it tonight so I can post pictures while at work tomorrow… phew


----------



## terryR

Oh, you guys breakin the rules…EVIL…EVIL! LOL.

Eddie, I sure hope you get a box today, bud! It's certainly not fair that you have to endure this instead of enjoy it. I was completely left out in a previous swap, so I know how ya feel…Thanks to DonB for stepping up and sending me a sweet marking gauge he made extra. If you don't receive yours, I'll make you a bronze and cocobolo piece ASAP! promise.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been there before too, it's no fun


----------



## DonBroussard

terryR-I appreciate the shout out, my friend! I regret not having joined this swap though. Looking forward to the tagged postings on Wednesday morning . . .


----------



## Slyy

Imagine I'll be opening mine tonight!! Sorry for the rule breaking, you'll just have to deal!!

Hopefully the USPS man was true to his word and my package will be in Sunny Cali this afternoon. I'll check the tracker at lunch!

Edit: OUT FOR DELIVERY!! Good going USPS, right time for Openeing day!


----------



## SASmith

ShaneA, glad you liked the mallet.
I hope you didn't cuss me too much when you opened the box.
I thought I had a box the right size but it turned out to be too small, so I had to make one.
Nothing extra tape and hot glue couldn't fix though.


----------



## palaswood

I think i'm opening mine at 12:00am EST, and thats fair, since many of us will be opening them at that same moment - just to be fair to us West Coasters (who are looking for a valid excuse not to wait until tomorrow).

I'm gonna see about making a box this evening to keep the mallet safe and sound in my dangerous, chaotic shop. Wouldn't want to put a ding on the tool I use to… uh..smash stuff with… that makes sense right?

I'll try to record the unboxing - its Airframer craftsmanship, so it's worthy of such an honor.


----------



## Mosquito

I was planning to do the same (midnight EST) lol

With the last mallet swap mallet I got, I couldn't bring myself to use it for a few months, then I started using it, but didn't want to continue because of the dents I was putting in the mallet face (hold fasts, mostly). So I put a piece of leather on the end, and that made it easier to use lol


----------



## DaddyZ

Let's up the temptation to open even more !!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA (insert evil laugh here)

It's 5:00 Somewhere, sorry had to say it, Here's Pics

Thank You ShaneA Love the Square. what wood is the Carving mallet out of ?


----------



## palaswood

DaddyZ, how dare you! (what does 5:00 have to do with anything) lol  Those are SICK ShaneA - i guess you couldnt decide …

Mos, I insist that you use the mallet (if you find it useful and comfy) and pay no mind to any ding's you may put in it. Truth be told, I tested it out briefly before the final sanding, and i didn't see any marring or denting, so its pretty hard.

I actually wanted to make you a leather slip cover for it, but ran out of time… darn (i could still manage, though without the mallet …)


----------



## DaddyZ

Palas

Just a song that popped into my head when everyone is talking about waiting till 12:00 Somewhere to open the pkgs.


----------



## ShaneA

They carving mallet is/was maple from the firewood pile. It is pretty crazy grained. It is meant to be beaten up. I find that I tend to use that shape/mallet the most with chisel work, and the larger square ones as persuaders when crap needs persuading. The square mallet has a hard maple head, cherry handle. The square is a cherry body and some steel I got from McMaster Car, and some brass pins Terry R gave me some time ago. Hopefully they serve you well.


----------



## palaswood

Aaaah Got it DaddyZ - was that song before my time? ha ha

Ok, so here is a pic of the wood Airframer crammed into my mallet box - they were rattling around something fierce, and I was worried it was broken or something (my excuse, and Im stickin to it) so I had to open a corner and coax them out. So stoked on these:
Macassar Ebony, Marblewood, Purpleheart and Ebony (correct me if I'm wrong)









CANT WAIT FOR TONIGHT!!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Things are heating up only 6 hrs to go.


----------



## 489tad

Box is still on the saw. Every time I walk by it say's, "hey, no ones gonna know".

Sky just went black. Big storm rolling through tonight.


----------



## Pezking7p

Ok I couldn't wait. Mines crafted by woodmaster. Maple handle with Purple Heart head, wedged tenon through the top. This thing is heavy and solid. I crushed some chisels, but also found if you choke up on the grip and give some light taps it offers very nice control. My favorite part is the handle shape.

He was kind enough to include some 3D printed painters triangles, which I will put to very good use. Thanks woodmaster!


----------



## Sanding2day

I'm all for enabling Dan… Open away  It'll be a secret 

Sounds like quite the mallet Dan, look forward to being on my home computer so I can see the pictures instead of little red Xs.

Working until around midnight so should be able to post some pics once I get home… Enough Dans?


----------



## Mosquito

> Box is still on the saw. Every time I walk by it say s, "hey, no ones gonna know".
> 
> Sky just went black. Big storm rolling through tonight.
> 
> - 489tad


Better open it up, just in case the power goes out ;-)

I'm still holding strong. Thinking about starting the opening process soon, given all the tape on the outside lol


----------



## terryR

don't forget,
tag your own projects with 'malletswap2014'
AFTER your recipient shows it here. 

Time for some sweet mallets…


----------



## Timbo

Hopefully Scott (SASmith) can post some pics of the mallet I sent him as my laptop died (3rd time argh!) with the pics I had. So until I get a hard drive case no pics…


----------



## Mosquito

1 hour left… woo! (unless you're a purest and waiting until after midnight in your own time zone and you don't happen to be east coast…)


----------



## Airframer

I think we can all agree on EST being the correct time in this instance (says the west coaster lol)


----------



## Airframer

Is it midnight yet?


----------



## Sanding2day

Merry Christmas in July all… Still waiting to get off of work, really looking forward to seeing all of the great mallets!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Thank's for an awesome mallet Greg! The extras are nice.


----------



## Airframer

Got a pretty sweet knocker from DaddyZ! Thanks Man!










Some nice wood too. Merry Christmas in July!


----------



## Sanding2day

Some pretty mallets to be sure! Found out this evening that Emart was the sender of my new mallet which I had thought was Osage Orange but is in fact Black Locust with a Purpleheart wedge, microwaved/oven dried and treated with anchor seal. Very well crafted and heavy mallet, a true pleasure to be the owner of.. Many thanks Emart!!!










Disassemble *check*










Reassemble *check*










First battle wound *check* wiped off and apologized for the disrespect










Home sweet home *check*


----------



## jmartel

Well, I received 2 mallets from 489tad.



















And next to the one they are replacing/augmenting. I'd say the one I was using before has earned a rest.










I put the square one to use already sealing up a can of finish. And yes, I already got them dusty as my hands were dusty when I grabbed them.


----------



## 7Footer

It's July 1st in the majority of the country!

Opened my box to find 2 complete mallets and the material for one more! They will definitely get put to good use! One of them looks like an ash & maybe mahogany handle? Not sure on the head maybe hickory? The other looks to be an an oak head and I can't hell the handle… Good times! Thank you Don!!


----------



## donwilwol

7, the one with the leather has a locust head. You identified the handle with ash and mahogany.

the other 2 heads are birch. The mallet has cherry handle. The spare handle is ash.

I hope they serve you well. I didn't have the time to focus on it. Note the locust head is the one that split and was fixed.

I usually add a note but I closed the box in a hurry.


----------



## 489tad

Well that was fun and thanks Dan! Aka Sanding2Day. 
After rifling through a well packed box I found a wonderful mallet. Hickory handle, ipe, bubinga, rock maple and a purple heart wedge make up the head. Dan stamped his makers mark "VOAK". The mallet has some good weight to it and feels good to hold. Thanks again, this made my morning. Now it's time to check out all the mallets. 
Thank you Terry for running a great swap!


----------



## donwilwol

As very nice carving mallet. Almost to nice to actually hit something with. Thanks Eddie.


----------



## Ripthorn

I couldn't find my camera last night, but PAJA sent me not only an amazing mallet, but a bunch of other goodies, too (consumable and otherwise). I think he must have taken a look at my profile or something, because he sent a couple of pieces of brass that should work for the sides of a couple sweet infill planes. I'll try to get some pics when I get home from work.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is the mallet Pezking7p made for me. Looks like yellowheart head and a figured maple handle. Has a lot of heft due to the density of the yellowheart. I hope I get a chance to swing it tonight. Thanks Pez. Mighty fine mallet!


----------



## CL810

^ WOW!


----------



## terryR

Nice stuff so far! Keep 'em coming!

Decided to NOT open mine until Eddie has one to open, too. I hate that someone has been left out despite the checks we tried to place in the rules. IF I ever get stuck with this moderating job again, no one can join the swap unless they have posted at least ONE project or blog…just one simple bookend, or shelf for the home. It always seems the LJ's which haven't ever posted a project are those that foul up these swaps…

Bro, RRBOU, please feel free to go ahead and post your mallet as a project when you want. I cannot wait to feel the mallet you sent me, and enjoy the balance. But, as Captain, I'm the last one off the ship…just sayin'


----------



## RRBOU

Terry 
this is the only photo that I took of the mallet.
The head is curly maple, pecan and walnut.
The handle is pecan and spalted maple.
It has cherry wedges.
I made the inlay from curly maple and walnut with the incra system.
The faces are leather covered glued on with hide glue in case they need to be replaced.
finished with wipe on Polly.


----------



## terryR

^Sweet! 

ummm….which Incra system? must know more!


----------



## phillsam

You guys! These mallets are amazing! I love seeing all the work you put into them.

Honestly, if I am the only one who didnt receive a mallet I will be pretty impressed. Life moves fast and there is a lot around the next curve that is hard to see. I'm sure my sender had no intentions of fouling it up. Hopefully he has sent it and I will be putting it to work sometime in the near future.

Until then, its a lot of fun seeing all the different mallets you have sent to eachother. And to those who went above and beyond, sending additional items and multiple mallets, thanks for your generosity and making the swap so exciting! 
Terry, i know it likely wont change your stance but please feel free to open her up and gawk at that gorgeous mallet RRBOU made you. I mean c'mon look at that photo!!! Holy smokes


----------



## phillsam

@Sanding2day-- is that really a mostly used roll of electrical tape you sent in the box of stuff to 409tad?! If so, thats hillarious, well played!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Wowza Wowza!

Terry sent me this sweet turned mallet. I friggin love it.


----------



## RRBOU

I have the TSLS on the saw with a router on the left side of the saw. I used the 1/4 scale and a V grove bit. raised to 1/8". Took 2 pieces of maple and 1 walnut 8" x 8" x 1/4". Cut the first grove in one of the maple pieces and the walnut then using the 1/4 scale moved the fence for each grove across the pieces. Glue those together like teeth. After it dried just repeat for the other maple and the walnut again. Glue it up, after it dries trim square then slice off the thickness you want. The inlays on the mallet are 1/8 thick.

I thought that I was going to have to kill the daughter to send the mallet off as she really loved it sitting on a shelf in her room.


----------



## Sanding2day

Stoopid red boxes… Work computer is no fun at all!


----------



## jmartel

Eddie, if nothing shows up by the end of this week, I'll make you a mallet and ship it off. Can't say it will be as nice as RRBOU's, but it'll be better than an invisible mallet.


----------



## phillsam

@jmartel-you are too kind. 
My invisible does mallet have some gorgeous figuring, but the impact isnt quite what I desired …and my open palm just doesnt carry the persuasive power i need for joinery (atleast I dont lose it the moment I set it down) now where did my chuck key go thise time?!


----------



## Mosquito

No scrap pieces here, but no shortage of fire starters









Not a mallet… hmmm









More fire startings?









Oh hey, there it is













































Thanks Palaswood!


----------



## Sanding2day

Eddie,
Indeed it is  The posabilities are endless with the mostly used electrical tape, gently used sandpaper, brass pieces, two cut leather straps, stripped combination square, carabiner, broken Walnut stir stick, shop rag, and various cutoffs and veneers. Just went through the shop and grabbed stuff to fill the box. Was upset after filling it that I didn't get any rolls of painters tape. Have about 10 full rolls from the races and that stuff comes in handy…


----------



## phillsam

@mosquito-That thing is beautiful (fantastic work Palaswood!) Lovely touch adding a box to go with it. I do have to say the box slightly resembles a miniature rustic outhouse. Yet the contents are MUCH more exciting.


----------



## jmartel

Man, now I feel bad for whoever gets my mallet. I may have to make them another and send it out to make up for mine.


----------



## Pezking7p

Hammerthumb, I'm glad the mallet made it in good shape! It's Osage orange for the head. I apologize if there are marks in the face, I beat on some metal backed chisels pretty hard to make sure the splits wouldn't propagate prior to filling the cracks with epoxy. If it ever breaks or splits, please let me know.

Hope you've got some arm on you cuz that thing is a crusher.


----------



## 7Footer

Some sweet looking mallets here fellas.

Jmart that's cool you offered to make Eddie a mallet if his doesn't show. It just so happens that Eddie and I live in the same town, and since I got 2 1/2 mallets I also feel like the right thing to do is offer one of them to Eddie if his doesn't show. So keep us posted Eddie and we'll get ya taken care of either way!

P.S. - Don that one that was repaired is warrantied right? ;-)
Locust and birch, sweet!


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

My new tool gloat/ smasher!!! Thanks Hammerthumb! 









It's a beast! Has some cool pin work too.









I don't mind the Initials at all. 









Thanks for the letter included too. I wish I would have done something like that. Very cool!

Rip- Hopes you like it. Now you can see why I didn't want it leaking!

Thanks to Terry for a cool Christmas in July!


----------



## Ripthorn

PAJA, I already put it to use. It is smaller than my other shop made one, and it balances beautifully. Love it!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Glad you like it PAJA. I'll try to get a project post up later today. The assembly of this is a little different and will require pictures to explain. Hope it works well for you.

Thanks for the correction of the wood species Pez. Never worked with osage. It is really dense stuff. Was wondering why the grain looked so different from yellowheart. Really cool stuff. Can you tell me how the handle is attached?


----------



## Slyy

Some seriously awesome mallets!! Excited to get home and open mine from Mos!!!!


----------



## GMatheson

Lots of nice whackers so far.

Here is the one I got from Reds shop. Bubinga with a White Oak handle and big brass pins.



















It's got nice weight and is the perfect size for most of my pounding needs. All it needs is some leather faces so I don't dent everything with it. Thanks Red. I really like it


----------



## DaddyZ

Great looking Mallets so far guys !!!!

Big THANK YOU to TerryR for hosting this swap !!!!!!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad you like it Greg. I nearly put some leather on the faces but I didn't know if that's what my recipient would want. Easily done though.

I have it's twin in my shop. Now I can bring it out of hiding.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, 7Footer, that sounds like a good plan.
PM coming your way…

EDIT…And, Eddie's mallet was coming from Canada, so maybe another few days will see it turn up?


----------



## palaswood

Ok guys, I was lucky enough to get Airframer's mallet, but if you want to see it, and I know that you do, you'll have to endure this little video short I threw together to commemorate this momentus occasion, my first swap here on Lumberjocks!

Please enjoy. Watch it 'til it ends! Pics to be posted in a bit… 



 (Thanks Eric! I LOVE IT!)

*Mos! I hope you enjoy the mallet. It's made of a very special Black Mulberry wood (Morus *************************) which is the very same wood from a still living tree (that bears delicious fruit every other year) that GOT me started into wood working last spring. Once I saw how gorgeous and hard it was, I had to learn more (rest is history).

I included a chunk of the black mulberry for you as well. The handle is reclaimed walnut (it was a paint stirrer stick from a cabinet shop in its former life) accented with black mulberry. The brass pins are salvaged from a local metal works, and the maple wedges/inlay came from that same cabinet shop. Box is balsa wood from a pallet originating outta India.


----------



## phillsam

Palaswood-- well done! and one goregous mallet!! Love it. Airframer outdid himself!


----------



## Pezking7p

My goodness it IS like Christmas in July!

Hammerthumb, the handle is just attached with mortise/tenon and glue. I hope this isn't a bad thing? I noticed everyone else has theirs pinned or wedged… Now I'm paranoid.


----------



## ToddJB

Dear heavens. You guys have made amazing mallets. Good work all.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Don't be paranoid. It's just a mallet. If it gets loose, I might have to find a woodworker to get it fixed. Have a little time to post a picture of how I assembled the mallets I sent.










As the wood was exceptionally dry (Las Vegas climate - wood 4-5%), I made it so if the wood has a tendency to expand, it should only make the head tighter. At least in theory! ;-) Hope mine does not have any issues either.

It's difficult to make something for a different climate. Don Broussard made a plane for me in the plane swap that by the time it got here and had shrunk (he's in the gulf coast), I had a hard time getting the iron out of the plane. A few adjustments fixed it.

I'll let you know how it works though. Should have time to take it for a test drive this evening.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I didn't make that nice of a joint, but I think my 1/2" brass pins should hold;-)

Got mine posted. Even dedicated a song to my new Canadian friend….


----------



## JoeLyddon

Y'all are really displaying some very NICE / COOL mallets!


----------



## john2005

I think I won the lottery, not the swap. Thanks 7footer!

We start here




























Incredible packing job. Nothing in here was gettin hurt, but wait till you see what is in there.

First, a well documented letter, complete with build pics, materials, finish and final weight. Then a hat from 7'sbusiness.










Next up, the mallet. A real whopper. Oak, purpleheart, and cherry, loaded with lead shot in the end to make it like a dead blow. All that coming in around 42 ounces of beatin the crap outa stuff. Friggen sweet.




























7 took signing it to a whole new level. Yeah, he put his initials on it. Yeah it says 2014. But he called up my LJ buddy Bob who lives here in town and asked what I was into. Bob told him bikes as that is my other hobby, so 7 put a bike on the mallet too.










Then he put an Oregon quarter in the other end as that's where he's from. (nice touch)










Then there is a magnet in the top. Why is there a magnet in the top? Cause he built a base to store it when not in use, of course.










But there is still one package left. What could it be? Hmmmm. Heavy. Mallet shaped. Nope, 22 oz of Oregons finest Citus Mistress.










Definitely Christmas in July at Johns house! Thanks bro! Totally friggen awesome!


----------



## phillsam

Wow! 7footer that is the way to do it!! Congrats john2005!


----------



## ToddJB

Dang 7. You're like the guy who brings an iPod to yankee swap


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nice mallet! What a score John. 7 did you right.


----------



## 7Footer

Lol, man I had this whole plan for a bonus item (2nd mallet) and it fell through, so I was trying to make up for it!


----------



## waho6o9

2cool 7footer way to go!

Strong work and some incredible mallets.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

7- I think we would get along just fine…
-Mallet
-Magnet
-Beer

#brothafromanothamotha


----------



## waho6o9

This highly crafted mallet came from jeff82780, it's

smooth as silk and packs a wallop. Clean joinery

no visible glue lines and zero tear outs. Amazing work

Jeff. Thank you.


----------



## Slyy

Haha, someone always has to be the one to put everyone else to shame, guess 7' was that guy!!! What an awesome mallet, gotta say the mag base is a fuggin sweet idea!


----------



## 7Footer

Lawl Jake, not trying to outdo anyone, I saw some of the mallets from last year and knew I had a lot to live up to!

Thank you though!


----------



## Slyy

Haha, yeah just give ya some burn. Cool idea on the base though, tots serial!! Anxious to see mine posted up here today hopefully. Soon as traffic moves again I'll be a little closer to home and can finally dig into mine, though I've been promised the unwrapping might be arduous! Always like seeing what everyone turns out and glad I could participate for the first time.


----------



## 7Footer

Totes McGotes?! Totes adorbs. After I decided to make the base I was really stoked I did, makes it 'pop'. I was going to send a bonus mallet but botched my attempts of shaping the head twice.


----------



## Pezking7p

Holy cow 7! You can ship beer?

Finally I can post my mallet! I put my blood sweat and tears into this mallet, literally.

Dang, can't figure out how to post a project from my iPad!


----------



## Slyy

Okay home and got to unwrap (emphasis here) a cardboard box from Mosquito in Minnesota!!!
In my haste forgot to grab a before pic but Mos had two mallets wrapped up like mummies in the box, safely packed away from angry delivery men!!! (Good choice my swap items were wrapped similarly so it gives me hope they made it intact!) Large mallet has a red oak head with walnut handle, double through tenon hand chopped so my nice note reads! It's nice and hefty, handle shaped comfortably and choking up on it seems it's gonna be a great choice for chisel work and smashing things that need smashed!!

The little guy has an ash head with wedged cherry handle with some Wenge thrown in for the wedge, not doing any carving yet but this little guy seems like he's gonna be a great choice for that kinda work!


















Mos did a fantastic job on both accounts, super excited to put them to work! Crazy awesome to receive my first LJ swap items in the mail, let alone open them!
His walnut handle also makes me glad I chose some of the same to replace the handle on the Wilton vise In The background.


----------



## palaswood

Ladies and Gentlemen: allow me to introduce: "Skull-crusher" by Airframer. So named by my Instagram woodworker buddy @clementstony (Tony Clements) after I posted this on my feed.

Jatoba and Maple, packed with BBs, and it packs a wallop! "View the unboxing video here": 





















Thanks Eric! I love it so much! I didnt get to build that box for it last night, but some of the acacia pallet wood is already dimensioned with the #4C. I mean to keep this around for a long while. *thanks for the hardwoods pieces (those boards are just a backdrop: thats poplar & black locust and red elm from Summerfi ).


----------



## SASmith

Here are a few pics of the sweet carving mallet I got from Tim.




























Curly maple handle with a hardend, grey, curly maple head. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Ripthorn

So here is the awesome mallet from PAJA, the extra goodies have already been put to use


----------



## donwilwol

I've died and gone to mallet heaven.


----------



## Woodmaster1

It is amazing how creative some of the mallets are. I am humbled by them. I wish my creativity was up to their level.


----------



## ShaneA

Damn^, now that is creative.


----------



## cdaniels

wow these look awesome, congrats to all of you who got them


----------



## Slyy

still trying to get my head around PAJA's mallet. That things got a lot of cool going on.


----------



## Pezking7p

Trying to figure out what the hollow/fish is for? Is it a bottle opener?


----------



## SASmith




----------



## TerryDowning

Opened the box last night, My wife thought I was a lunatic.
This is what was waiting for me on the door step when I got home last night.









Lotsa bubble wrap









After some unwrapping

















A very nice maple and mahogany mallet with leather faces from Jake a long with a









very nice letter and some maple that was used to make the mallet.

I even put it to use today on my bench









Jake, you did a great job!! The mallet performs flawlessly!!


----------



## TerryDowning

I gotta say, these are pretty impressive mallets


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

I was going to post about it tonight, but came home to discover the ol' interweb at our house is down and out. Until then…

I didn't know who the mallet was going to so I decided to represent where it was coming from. A river runs through it type thing much influenced by beer.










And Dan's correct. I've been seeing magnetic bottle cap catching devices all abound is year so I did my best to work one in!










I also included some brass, wood, Montana made candy, 3 local beers, and a soda ('cause really, what fun is a toy without "batteries")

More later when I can use a computer and not an Idevice.

Thanks for the swap Terry!

Eddie- hope something turns up for ya brother!


----------



## Timbo

Looks like some really nice mallets everyone.

I received this pretty cool dead blow mallet from John2005










Leather on one face of the ambrosia maple head










Maple sandwiched between Walnut for the handle.










Here it is in its new home









Thanks John! It WILL be put to use… starting tonite. The handle shape feels perfect in the hand, well done!

Question: what is in the head for weight I hear rattling around?


----------



## bandit571

Spent an hour on the lathe tonight, ahd some spalted…...something or other









This is the other half of the blank. 1st half









is an 11" long Carver's Mallet. The old one is laying down on the job. Blanks were about 2-3/4" square. Haven't weighed it yet. Does have a bit of heft to it, though.


----------



## john2005

Glad you like er Tim. I used lead shot. I put a fair amount of sawdust in there too to tone down the rattling, but it still was a bit louder than I wanted. Course it was glued up gy the time I found that out.


----------



## Boatman53

Wow some nice work everyone. Sorry I didn't have time to participate, but just getting out from under a ton of work now. The extra work and embellishments are awesome.
Jim


----------



## Slyy

Glad to see it in Action TerryD!!! Glad my first creation could find a new home. Hope you can find a decent use for the "historic" left overs! It didn't come out quite as I'd envisioned but hard to complain about the final product I suppose. I gotta get out give Mos' a-try tomorrow!

Thanks again TerryR for hosting the swap, I doubt it could have turned out better.

PAJA, sorta looked bottle opener like, what a seriously original idea! That's one sweet whacker.
And having seen John's bench, it's little surprise that mallet came out looking as sweet as it did.

Will try and get my project posted tomorrow. Wish id have taken more pics in progress.


----------



## Sanding2day

@Paja: Reallly?!? A bottle opener in the mallet? Thats awesome!! Way to go!


----------



## palaswood

My foray into the world of LJs swapping. Mos already put it to use on some chisels.

And if you didn't catch the unboxing video - this is me opening my sick mallet, 'Skull-crusher' - from Airframer. (thanks again!).

& Thanks Terry for managing all the chaos and making us wait till the 1st. Hip hip hooray!


----------



## Sanding2day

Neglected to provide the link to 489tad's mallet in here so here it is… Been fun all… Thanks again for hosting Terry


----------



## CFrye

You all have really posted great mallets! Works of art, each and every one of them. Well done gentlemen!


----------



## 7Footer

Wow, awesome job all around! Some seriously stunning mallets!

Paja, fantastic idea with the opener.


----------



## jmartel

Well I started the next swap

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62130


----------



## Mosquito

jmartel, don't forget about the saw swap too.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61364

Not a bad idea to have more than one type of swap going though


----------



## jmartel

I knew about that swap going on. I figured 3 months is enough time for both. If it pushes later, then it will interfere with people making christmas gifts and the ornament swap that usually happens. Boxes can be fairly quick to pump out.


----------



## DaddyZ

How many Mallets made it to top 3 ??

Mine, Big Red, Palas,SAS, Eddie,489, how many others ??

Great job all. Great swap !!!


----------



## palaswood

I was stoked, i made it to #1 for a few hours  My 1st top 3. Thanks guys! I learned a ton.


----------



## phillsam

I was happily surprised when I got the email notification that mine (err now DonW's) made it !


----------



## john2005

Just saw mine, (7footers) at 7th place.


----------



## GMatheson

I'm a little late posting mine, had a busy last few days. Anyways, here it is.



I think everyone deserves to make the Top 3, all did great work.


----------



## DonBroussard

Great work, fellas! Superb craftsmanship on display here. Every time I visit here and look at the mallets in the Projects, I hang my head with regret . . . Woulda coulda shoulda.


----------



## Mosquito

Just got my project posted up


----------



## vonrow

Stink! How did I miss this year's mallet swap? I'm gunna have to pay extra close attention to next year's round and get in on the action. Nice work guys! Gives me plenty of time to tune up my skills for next year, mwahahahah!


----------



## waho6o9

Here's my leather mallet sandwiched between paduk on a

maple handle. The center has a tube in it and it worked

well during a test run I did with it.


----------



## palaswood

is that circles of laminated leather? or a piece wrapped around a core? i cant tell

But I can tell 1 thing, Thats badass!


----------



## palaswood

Here is a mallet I made a while back. It's my first mallet using hardwoods - walnut and "mahogany", plus a handle of ipe and a stripe of mahogany laminated around white oak - which was blind-wedged into a mortise in the mallet head.

It was fun to make and I learned quite a bit on how not to make a mallet during it's construction


----------



## waho6o9

It's laminated leather with a 1" hole in the middle

sporting a metal pipe in the center with a maple

tenon. 

Coffee time


----------



## ShaneA

Solid work fellas. Like the leather enginerring Waho, that is good stuff.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

You guys turned out some awesome mallets! I wish I hadn't had to drop out. I still haven't had much shop time since then.


----------



## Bieser

waho6o9. Mallet is hanging on my tool wall. I will take pictures of its new home. I love it used it and it works great.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you folks and may your mallet serve you well for years Mr.

Bieser as I know it's in great hands of a fellow LJer.

Solid mallet Joseph and I like the blind wedge handle,
have to make one some day soon.


----------



## Sanding2day

http://lumberjocks.com/Sanding2day/blog/41660

Good day, got the DW735 set up on my new work station….










Bad day, injured Titan removing some hardware fastened legs from a poorly constructed and material deficient dresser. *Certainly repairable but made me tear up a bit just the same…










One easy whack per leg, really do enjoy using this mallet, made a good amount of progress on a carving project this afternoon although certainly regret the injury this evening… Will have her fixed up soon!


----------



## phillsam

Hi guys! 
Wanted to send an update.

A package was on my doorstep yesterday, and I assumed it would be my mallet I am waiting on. It wasn't

BUT it was a wonderful assortment of wood and metal to tinker with. Oak, walnut, maple, ebony, marble wood(?), wenge, not sure of the one one the far right. PaJa thank you so much! I am so thankful. 
Take a look guys. 









There are some really interesting blanks that I'm excited to play with.

Also, I got a note from Terry that he was contacted by the person sending my mallet and it is in the mail! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## 489tad

PAJA stepped up strong with a mallet kit or a box kit or a tool kit. Great woods, love the options. I'm looking forward to see the mallet sent.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Hey Eddie - glad you like the loot. Nobody likes being the on the team but left on the sidelines. So thought you could use some smiles while you await your mallets arrival.

I saw your project pics and that you like to do some turning too. Thought you could use some random blanks and other crafty junk. The wood on the far right is a cool piece of spalted claro walnut.

Excited to see what you can come up with!

-PAJA


----------



## terryR

^excellent 'LJ Care Package'

that's the brotherhood I'm talking about!


----------



## palaswood

cool stuff! Nice move Paja


----------



## Slyy

Project posted!!!

Swap Mallet


----------



## palaswood

So I'm already putting to use some of the new skills and techniques I learned during the mallet swap. Threw this together in a couple hours over the long weekend. It's SO USEFUL! I'm using it every 5 mins or less now.
Check it out:



These swaps are GOLD for improving skills. Knowing you will be giving it away keeps from taking short cuts, forcing one to learn. I love it.


----------



## Garett

Okay now that I understand how this works I want to first and foremost apologize to Eddie for my mallet being shipped late some things came up but I did ship it and it is on it's way. Second I would also like to apologize to those who participated in the swap for holding it up.

What I misunderstood and why I didn't write a reply sooner to let you know what was going on. Other forums I follow alert me through email that a thread I commented on has been commented on and that's how I generally follow them so after registration I never really checked back. I was expecting a new thread to pop up about opening them. After receiving my mallet a couple days ago and not seeing anything I tried a search and realized it was all still going on here so after reading through and catching up here I am. When I read Eddie was still waiting on his I still had not opened mine and will wait until he receives his.

Once again I'm sorry, and would love to be able to participate In future swaps and feel terriable one person was left out due to my hold up. Eddie it is in the mail and I hope you receive it soon.

Garett


----------



## Garett

Also the mallet I received was from B. Biesemeier and will post pics soon as I see Eddie has gotten his package


----------



## terryR

Hi Garett, good to see you're back here. Sorry if I set up the Forum with a missing link that sends out notifications…never saw that button before. 

All appears to be on the up and up now! Bud, here's a link to the Saw Swap currently in progress…really different rules, but are posted at the top of the page.

I've never made a saw, either! LOL. Love a challenge, though…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, don't sweat it Garett. Jump in on the saw or box swap.


----------



## jmartel

No worries, Garrett. Join the other 2 swaps going on now, Saw or Box.


----------



## Garett

Thanks guys I'm going to have a look at the saw swap sounds interesting. Also just realized if you click post and add to watch list it notifies you through email, so much easier to follow that way rather then trying to remember all the threads your interested in. Thanks again


----------



## donwilwol

I actually uncheck the email option, but if you add it to the watch list, there is a button to show just your watch list. If you're involved with some of the active threads, you'll get hundreds of emails.


----------



## Garett

Okay perfect. Thanks again


----------



## Gshepherd

I know it took long enough but pics finally posted in my projects of the 2014 Mallet Swap….


----------



## Hammerthumb

The mallet Gshep made me is awesome! Have not had the heart to use it yet, but is has been admired for hours just sitting on my bench. Pics to come later.


----------



## palaswood

I know what you mean… I feel like the work Ive been doing in the shop is far too inferior to tarnish the gorgeous mallet Airframer sent me with.


----------



## jmartel

Don't tell me I'm the only one who's used theirs already. Mostly for sealing up cans of finish though. Bit of chisel work as well though so it counts.


----------



## john2005

Using mine. Working on some DTs for drawers. The heft of it makes short work of chopping out the waste. Im lovin the dead blow action too. Thanks again Noah!


----------



## waho6o9

My mallet's being used and not abused as I didn't

even want to use it.

Using my mallet to make a tote for the saw swap 2014

thanks again Jeff!


----------



## phillsam

Hey guys! The mallet Garett made me showed up yesterday! Its a nice carvers mallet.

I am not sure about the wood but its really interesting, any one have guesses to the what species the handle and top are?
I cant wait for Garett to post the details of the build.

I even put it right to work last night making a set of measuring cups for the wife!


----------



## john2005

Don't know about the wood, but I am diggin ( ha ha pun) what youre building there.


----------



## Mosquito

> Don t tell me I m the only one who s used theirs already. Mostly for sealing up cans of finish though. Bit of chisel work as well though so it counts.
> 
> - jmartel


Mine's been put to use as well. Was hammering some mortises on a bed frame project


----------



## Garett

Hey Eddie, it's a maple burl I cut off a tree at work a couple years ago. Chucked it up in the lathe and turned the mallet. To finish it I polished it up to 1200 grit I think. Then while spinning slowly, rub it down with paraffin wax then use a blow torch to melt it and the wood soaks it all up. Do that a couple times then turn the lathe on high and use just a regular house hold towel to buff it.

Just getting home from work can't wait to check mine out will post shortly.


----------



## terryR

Nice mallet, Garett!

And I like what you're carving there, Eddie!


----------



## Garett

Thanks Terry. Here's my mallet from B.Biesemeier I love it!


----------



## terryR

^very nice…

OK, I can open mine?










Holy crap, Randy, what an awesome job. Leather on both faces. So many layers of wood! This mallet will certainly be one of my favorite tools for a long, long time! Thank you!

ummm…did you mean to mail me your digital camera? Canon Powershot A530?


----------



## waho6o9

What a nice mallet!


----------



## Airframer

> ummm…did you mean to mail me your digital camera? Canon Powershot A530?
> 
> - terryR


There is a one upper in every group! A nice mallet and a free camera? Terry wins the swap lol.


----------



## ShaneA

At least he knows where it is now. Lol


----------



## palaswood

ROFL ^ he had to get those last minute pics …

Sweet mallets gents. Nice way to wrap up the swap.


----------



## Airframer

Question… who received the traveling mallet? I think I missed that.


----------



## john2005

Terry, I think that may have been a sutle hint…


----------



## Pezking7p

I have been using the crap out of my mallet from woodmaster. Chopped all the mortises in my bench with it. It's heavy and can smash a chisel, but if you choke up on the handle it gives great control for light tap tap tapping.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Dan glad to know the mallet is being used and works for you. I have not had time to put mine to use yet. I am busy insulating, drywalling and putting in heat. I hope to get back to woodworking in a couple of weeks. At least the shop should be warm this winter.


----------



## jmartel

> Question… who received the traveling mallet? I think I missed that.
> 
> - Airframer


You mean Dan's? I did.

It was a pair of mallets, actually.










The old one with the 2 new ones.


----------



## RRBOU

> ^very nice…
> 
> OK, I can open mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, Randy, what an awesome job. Leather on both faces. So many layers of wood! This mallet will certainly be one of my favorite tools for a long, long time! Thank you!
> 
> ummm…did you mean to mail me your digital camera? Canon Powershot A530?
> 
> - terryR


No I have been looking for that camera every day. LOL

Now I Know where it is>


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang !!! I wanted a camera with mine also - Lucky guy

 Now I have to clean my computer due to all the pop I had to spit on it


----------



## TerryDowning

> ^very nice…
> 
> OK, I can open mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, Randy, what an awesome job. Leather on both faces. So many layers of wood! This mallet will certainly be one of my favorite tools for a long, long time! Thank you!
> 
> ummm…did you mean to mail me your digital camera? Canon Powershot A530?
> 
> - terryR
> 
> No I have been looking for that camera every day. LOL
> 
> Now I Know where it is>
> 
> - RRBOU


That would explain why I have not seen pics of the mallet I made. I guess.

Here is the mallet I made for Randy.
The core is rock maple laminated Poplar as a spacer and Plum for the outer face. Plum is very Hard.










and my mark on the bottom









Let me know how that works out for you Randy.

I've been using the Mallet that Jake made. It handles beautifully Jake. I even knocked off one of the leather faces. Easy enough to glue back on.


----------

